# دونا نبيل  حضن المنتدى الغالى



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

اتمنى رجاء وامنية الا ينقل هذا الموضوع 
من منتدى الشباب 

لان الشخصيات التى اختارها 
ليس بهدف انترفيو معها 
لانها شخصيات اشهر من ان تعرف 
والكل يحبها 

لكن لانها شخصيات قدوة شبابية 

ممكن جميعا نتعلم منهم 

انا شخصيا اتعلم كثيرا ممن حولى 
وخصوصا 

حضن المنتدى الغالى دونا نبيل 

واكيد كلكم تعرفوا انى لا اجامل 


ولا احتاج لمداهنة احد لانى ليس لى اى طموحات 

فى كثير من الامور 

اقصى امنياتى هنا 

هو تعديل موضوعاتى لنفسى

لانى كنت احرج من طلباتى المتعددة للتعديلات 

ونشكر ربنا اللون الاخضر منحنى اقصى امنياتى 

ربنا يستر ويدوم   احمممممممممممم




نرجع لموضوعنا 

حضن المنتدى دونا نبيل 

اول ما فكرت فيها لاعمل نوعية تلك الموضوعات 

لكن لانها كانت تمر بظروف لا اعلمها ولا اترازل لكى اعرفها 

فقط كنت من الالاف الذين يصلون لها بصدق 

فعملت الموضوع لشخصية احبها جدا 

رغم ان معرفتى بها 

احدث من معرفتى بدونا نبيل 

الشقية الرائعة ميرنا  ابسوتى 


طبعا الموضوع هنا 

اسئلتة ونهجة هيكون مختلف عن موضوع ميرنا 

لاننا نكلم 

حضن المنتدى الغالى 



فلو وقت دونا سمح واعطتنى الاذن لاكمل 

وتتابع الاجابة 


هكون اكتر من سعيدة 


اعدكم 
بالصراحة  والاستمتاع 

مع انسانة عميقة حكيمة رقيقة المشاعر مرهفة الحس مجتهدة جادة بخدمتها 
لو 
دونا نبيل وافقت


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

*فييييييين بس الصفات دى 
شكلك بتتكلمى عن حد تانى والحكاية مجرد تشابه اسماء هههههه
ميرررسى خالص يا   قمرررر على ذوقك وانا تحت امرك فى اى اسئله 
اثبات موافقه وحضور *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فييييييين بس الصفات دى *
> *شكلك بتتكلمى عن حد تانى والحكاية مجرد تشابه اسماء هههههه*
> *ميرررسى خالص يا قمرررر على ذوقك وانا تحت امرك فى اى اسئله *
> *اثبات موافقه وحضور *


 

:download:



هيييييييييييييييييييييييية 



















نبدا 


شكرا دونا 



مقولة خاصة جدا 

حكيمة جدا 

قالتها دونا نبيل 

لها 

قصة 


لها اعمق الاثر فى وجدانى 
رغم انها ربما تكون قصة عابرة عند دونا 

من الالاف من معجبيها 

لكنها خاصة جدا عندى 



المهم 

مقولة دونا 


*(ما محبة الا من بعد محبة )*



تفسريها دونا 

ولا اسيح انا 



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه 
لا خلاص وعلى ايه من غير ما تفرجى علينا الناس هفسررررررررررها
بصى انا ليا نظرتى الخاصه جداا فى تفسير كلمة العداوه
 انى اعادى شخص ده تقريبا منعدم عندى مش لانى ملاك لا 
 بس لانى مبعرفش اعمل ده
واى موقف بينى وبين اى شخص لو معرفتش احله بمحبه توصل لمحبه مشتركه بينى وبينه
بحوله فورا لموقف رسمى يعنى تعامل سياسى
هو بقى يفسرها انها عداوه براحته
بس المهم انى قدام نفسى محتفظه بسلامى  وبمحبتى 
انا طولت كده ليه !!
 شكلها  طالبه معايا رغى النهارده
حظك بقى استغلينى ههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

مقولة روعة 


اثارت عظيم تاملى 


لكن مش هكتب تاملاتى هنا 

لان الاهم والاغلى 



حضن المنتدى الغالى 

الفارسة النبيلة 

دونا نبيل 



المقولة دى 

قالتها دونا 

وعاوزة 
استفاضة اكثر لانها روعة بالفعل 




*نعم هناك من البشر من هم يتلذذون بزرع بذور الالم فى القلوب ومراقبتها وهى تنمو وتثمر متاعب وهموم 
يروون عطشهم بدموع الاخرين ويستمتعون بمراقبة معاناة الاخرين حتى وان كان لم يقدم لهم سوى الحب 
*



* 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

> *نعم هناك من البشر من هم يتلذذون بزرع بذور الالم فى القلوب ومراقبتها وهى تنمو وتثمر متاعب وهموم
> يروون عطشهم بدموع الاخرين ويستمتعون بمراقبة معاناة الاخرين حتى وان كان لم يقدم لهم سوى الحب ​*


*امممممم دى لسه كاتباها تقريباً
ده انا متراقبه بقى  هههه
بصى للاسف فى بشر بقوا محترفين الم 
يعنى مش بيكتفوا انهم يوجعوا اللى قدامهم بكلمه او موقف او تصرف 
لكن  بياخدوا الموضوع بالتدريج وبيحسوا بنشوه شديده وهما بيراقبوا مظاهر الالم وهى بتظهر على ضحيتهم 
ومع كل دمعه بتزيد سعادتهم واحساسهم  بالانتصار 
الغريبه بقى لما تكون ضحيتهم دى مقدمتش ليهم غير كل حب 
شوفى بقى انتى الالم وقتها بيكون ازاى 
من الاخر ربنا على المفترى هههه*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

متابعين

اكيد ها تاخدي مني مربع يا اسميشال

انما هاستنى شوية

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس مش دي الوقتِ (اتحايلي) مش عارف لو صح بالمصري


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

اوافقك يا اسميشال

دونا شخصية جميلة جدا وخى من اعمدة المنتدى فعلا

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

لاننا بنكلم حضن المنتدى الغالى 

والاحساس المرهف كلة 

وكمان شاعرة 

يعنى 

بصراحة نلم خيبتنا ونروح 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه












يعنى اية وردة حمراء عند دونا 

وتحبى تهديها لمين من اعضاء المنتدى 


ولية هة لية 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> متابعين
> 
> اكيد ها تاخدي مني مربع يا اسميشال
> 
> ...



* شمتان فيا يا كليمووووو ده احنا حتى زمايل :smil8:

ايوه كده زلها بالتقييم مش بالساهل كده تديهولها :t30:*
*شوفتونى بقى وانا شريره :hlp: *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> متابعين
> 
> اكيد ها تاخدي مني مربع يا اسميشال
> 
> ...


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

مش بتحايل على حد 
ما حصلتش ومش هتحصل 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن شكرا 
فى 
انك فكرت تعطينى تقييم 

الاعمال بالافكار 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوافقك يا اسميشال
> 
> دونا شخصية جميلة جدا وخى من اعمدة المنتدى فعلا
> 
> شكرا ليكى​



*اهو انتى بقى يا تاسونى اللى شخصيه بجد جميله :Love_Letter_Open:
ميرررسى يا قمررررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لاننا بنكلم حضن المنتدى الغالى
> 
> والاحساس المرهف كلة
> 
> ...


* يا بخييييييييله طيب هاتى بوكيه ههههههه 
الورده الحمرا عندى هى تمنيات بالسعاده وتعبير عن محبه خالصه بدون اى غرض
وعلشان كده احب اهديها لزعيمنا الغالى
 لانه حقيقى اخ رائع وصديق بعتز بيه جداااا
بتفرق معايا كتير مساندته ليا وتشجيعه المتواصل
ربنا يباركه ويعوضه*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

بجد دونا شخصية رااااائعة ومميزة ودي مش مجاملة لانها الحقيقة وهي  لازم ندركها ...
وهي من الشخصيات القيادية على ارفع مستوى وقائدة من الطراز النادر وهي من الشخصيات المحببة للجميع وبعضهم سماها حكيمة المنتدى لحكمتها التي مصدرها ربنا الحبيب 
أدامك الله ذخرا" ورعاك الله يا جميلة الجميلات


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بجد دونا شخصية رااااائعة ومميزة ودي مش مجاملة لانها الحقيقة وهي  لازم ندركها ...
> وهي من الشخصيات القيادية على ارفع مستوى وقائدة من الطراز النادر وهي من الشخصيات المحببة للجميع وبعضهم سماها حكيمة المنتدى لحكمتها التي مصدرها ربنا الحبيب
> أدامك الله ذخرا" ورعاك الله يا جميلة الجميلات



*يااااااه يا انى كل ده 
 ده بس علشان انتى  شخصيه جميله بجد وانا بحبك خالص
وصدقينى المحبه لما بتكون حقيقيه بتوصل للقلوب بسهوله 
وانا حقيقى بحب الكل هنا وبعتبر الكل اخواتى اللى ربنا عوضنى بيهم عن حاجات كتير
ربنا يقدرنى بس اكون مستاهله محبتكوا الغاليه دى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2010)

*دايماً مبهرة يا اسماشيل
وكمان بتنقي شخصيات فعلاً تستحق اننا نتكلم عنها 
دونا من الناس الموجودين هنا اللي بيتصفوا بالاخلاق العالية والقلب العمران بالمحبة الكبيرة 
ودة بياكدة مواقف كتير 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  ويثمر في حياتك يا دونا 
واحلا تقيم لاسميشال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2010)

*تاسونى دونا فعلآ خادمة الرب..........
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2010)

*يووووووة 
كل ما اجي اقيميك يا اسميشال يقولي يجب ان تضع سمعات لاعضاء اخرين قبل اعطائها لاسماشيل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *دايماً مبهرة يا اسماشيل
> وكمان بتنقي شخصيات فعلاً تستحق اننا نتكلم عنها
> دونا من الناس الموجودين هنا اللي بيتصفوا بالاخلاق العالية والقلب العمران بالمحبة الكبيرة
> ودة بياكدة مواقف كتير
> ...



*اهى مظاهرة الحب دى هتخلينى احبكوا زياده و انا لو حبيت زياده عن كده بنتى هتتبرى منى لانها بتغير من المنتدى ومنكوا جداااا ههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى يا اجمل راجعه كلك ذوق يا قمررر
طيب ينفع اقسم مع اسماشيل التقييم ههههههه *


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * شمتان فيا يا كليمووووو ده احنا حتى زمايل :smil8:
> 
> ايوه كده زلها بالتقييم مش بالساهل كده تديهولها :t30:*
> *شوفتونى بقى وانا شريره :hlp: *



اه شوفتك انت وشريرة

نعم كنتِ بعزها تسامحى

هههههههههههههههههههههه

منتهى الشر!!!!!!!!!!!

واحيي الزعيم بانه يوما ما فكر 

بهذه الخطوة ..الرائعة

عارفاها يعني...


برده يا اسميشال

منتظر

دونا
مش بالساهل يعني اديها التقييم

90 نقطة

ههههههههههههههه

تسع تقييمات
ههههههههههههههههههههه

هانتظر ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تاسونى دونا فعلآ خادمة الرب..........
> *​



*اشكرك على الذوق العالى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *يووووووة
> كل ما اجي اقيميك يا اسميشال يقولي يجب ان تضع سمعات لاعضاء اخرين قبل اعطائها لاسماشيل​*



*قلتلك اقسم معاها مش ر ضيتى 
تستاهلى بقى :t30:
هههههه  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اه شوفتك انت وشريرة
> 
> نعم كنتِ بعزها تسامحى
> 
> ...



*يا حراااام جالك اللى مابيرحمش يا اسميشيال :heat:
الا هو الموضوع ده خالى من ال احمممممم ليه :t9:
ههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يااااااه يا انى كل ده *
> *ده بس علشان انتى شخصيه جميله بجد وانا بحبك خالص*
> *وصدقينى المحبه لما بتكون حقيقيه بتوصل للقلوب بسهوله *
> *وانا حقيقى بحب الكل هنا وبعتبر الكل اخواتى اللى ربنا عوضنى بيهم عن حاجات كتير*
> *ربنا يقدرنى بس اكون مستاهله محبتكوا الغاليه دى *


 
ااه ياقمر بحبك وبستاهلي حتى اكثر من كده لالتزامك ومحبتك لبيتك الثاني وشعورك النبيل تجاه الكل وأنت بحق اختي الغالية وصديقتي وحبيبتي بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى لأخلاقك الرفيعة وصفاتك النادرة 
بحبك بقولها بأعلى الصوت وحاسة صوتي هز المنتدى و خلاه ينبض بأحاسيس جميلة أنتي وليدتها 
ربنا يديمك ويخليلكي لينا يا عسل


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ااه ياقمر بحبك وبستاهلي حتى اكثر من كده لالتزامك ومحبتك لبيتك الثاني وشعورك النبيل تجاه الكل وأنت بحق اختي الغالية وصديقتي وحبيبتي بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى لأخلاقك الرفيعة وصفاتك النادرة
> بحبك بقولها بأعلى الصوت وحاسة صوتي هز المنتدى و خلاه ينبض بأحاسيس جميلة أنتي وليدتها
> ربنا يديمك ويخليلكي لينا يا عسل



*صدقينى كلامك بكانى يا انى
انا ضعيفه جدااا قدام مشاعر المحبه الصادقه
يا رب اجعلنى مستحقه 
ميرررسى ليكى خالص يا غاليه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صدقينى كلامك بكانى يا انى*
> *انا ضعيفه جدااا قدام مشاعر المحبه الصادقه*
> *يا رب اجعلنى مستحقه *
> *ميرررسى ليكى خالص يا غاليه :love_letter_open:*


 
دي دموع الفرح يا غالية ودا دليل تواضع من شخصك الرائع وأنا بشكر ربنا عشانك وبصليلك حتى تظلي محافظة على رونقك المميز وحياتك الرائعة مع شخصه السامي الفريد 
وكل سنة وأني طيبة يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ااه ياقمر بحبك وبستاهلي حتى اكثر من كده لالتزامك ومحبتك لبيتك الثاني وشعورك النبيل تجاه الكل وأنت بحق اختي الغالية وصديقتي وحبيبتي بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى لأخلاقك الرفيعة وصفاتك النادرة
> بحبك بقولها بأعلى الصوت وحاسة صوتي هز المنتدى و خلاه ينبض بأحاسيس جميلة أنتي وليدتها
> ربنا يديمك ويخليلكي لينا يا عسل





ايه دة يا اني

كلام رقيق جدا

ها تسرقي  مني اللقب

اللي انت اديتيني هو الشحرور؟؟؟

يعني بقيتي شحرورة  

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ستيفان (1 أبريل 2010)

*(ما محبة الا من بعد محبة )*

_ربي يحفظ الكل ببركاتة ونعمتة _
_ويحفظ دونا نبيل _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دي دموع الفرح يا غالية ودا دليل تواضع من شخصك الرائع وأنا بشكر ربنا عشانك وبصليلك حتى تظلي محافظة على رونقك المميز وحياتك الرائعة مع شخصه السامي الفريد
> وكل سنة وأني طيبة يا قمر



*الفرحه هى فرحتى بوجودى وسطيكوا يا حبيبتى
وانتى طيبه يا اجمل انى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ايه دة يا اني
> 
> كلام رقيق جدا
> 
> ...


 
ما حد بيقدر يسرق حاجة هي بتعته اصلا" وانت شحرور ورح بتظل منور بوجدك الحلوووووووو
وبشخصك المميز وبحضورك اللافت وبموهبتك الساحرة وصلاتي من الرب ان يستخدمها لمجده العظيم 
وانا بكل أمانة شعوري تجاهكم شعوري لنفسي بحبكم وأتمنالكم زي ما أتمنى لنفسي


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا حراااام جالك اللى مابيرحمش يا اسميشيال :heat:
> الا هو الموضوع ده خالى من ال احمممممم ليه :t9:
> ههههههه*





احمممممممممممممممم





 
هههههههههههههههههههههه




 ابوة يا دونا فهميها بتتعامل مع مين




 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ايه دة يا اني
> 
> كلام رقيق جدا
> 
> ...



*فعلا يا كليموو كلام رقيق من انسانه رقيقه
وتصدق لايق عليها لقب شحروره  
مبروك عليكى اللقب الجديد يا انى هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> *(ما محبة الا من بعد محبة )*
> 
> _ربي يحفظ الكل ببركاتة ونعمتة _
> _ويحفظ دونا نبيل _
> _تحياتي_​



*ميررسى يا ستيفان على ذوقك 
وبتشرفنى صداقتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> احمممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*خلاص هى كده فهمت غلطتها ومش هتعملى مواضيع تانى ههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الفرحه هى فرحتى بوجودى وسطيكوا يا حبيبتى*
> *وانتى طيبه يا اجمل انى :love_letter_open:*


 
وتظلي تملي منورانا ياعسل ياوردة المنتدى ومستقبله الزاخر بالنفوس المخلصة بدم المسيح
يارائحة المسيح الزكية


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> احمممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


*احمممممممممممممممممممممممممم*
* يا كليمو *


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2010)

دونا تستاهل كل تقدير واحترام ​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فعلا يا كليموو كلام رقيق من انسانه رقيقه*
> *وتصدق لايق عليها لقب شحروره *
> *مبروك عليكى اللقب الجديد يا انى هههههه*


 
حبيباتي ..بحبكم اووووووي 
انتو حلاوة المنتدى ورائحته الذكية 
عسل بجد..


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> وتظلي تملي منورانا ياعسل ياوردة المنتدى ومستقبله الزاخر بالنفوس المخلصة بدم المسيح
> يارائحة المسيح الزكية


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يسامحك يا كليمووو ادينا فكرناها :heat:
ههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

هذا موضوع قمة في التمييز لأنه فيه القمة في التميز والروعة والجمال حاضنة المنتدى بحنانها ودفئها احلى دونا في العالم 
لا أحب المجاملة ..أنا صريحة لأبعد الحدود وأحب الحق 
ودونا من الشخصيات اللي تحب الحق وتسعى وراه 
صاحبة الموضوع عبقرية وعجبتني لأنها فكرة بأحلى انسانة في العالم


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

طبعا مظاهرة الحب 
تكون لدونا 
وهية بقى تستلم الرد على معجبيها 

علشان ما يتقلش عليا قليلة الذوق وغلسة ومتكبرة وبايخة 
ومستحملينها ندر وتدريب وزكاة عن روحنا وعافيتنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مش هرد الا على ردود دونا 
ولو حد وجة لى الكلام 
لنواصل الموضوع 

بس اوعى اكون معطلاكى دونا 
وروك صديقى اللدود الغالى 

يجى 
يقفل احممم
ويقولى احمممممممم  احمممممممممممممم


اللون الازرق لايق عليكى اكتر يا مشاغبة 



ههههههههههههههههههه


نواصل الموضوع


:download:


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> دونا تستاهل كل تقدير واحترام ​



*اهو انت بقى يا كوكو  ههههه
انت كمان اخ جميل واخلاقك عاليه وانا بعتز بمعرفتك جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هذا موضوع قمة في التمييز لأنه فيه القمة في التميز والروعة والجمال حاضنة المنتدى بحنانها ودفئها احلى دونا في العالم
> لا أحب المجاملة ..أنا صريحة لأبعد الحدود وأحب الحق
> ودونا من الشخصيات اللي تحب الحق وتسعى وراه
> صاحبة الموضوع عبقرية وعجبتني لأنها فكرة بأحلى انسانة في العالم



*عارفه يا انى احلى ما فى الموضوع ده انه  رجعنا شويه للحاله اللى بنحب نعيشها
احنا مجتمعين فى المنتدى علشان نحب بعض 
نشارك بعض فى كل حاجه
نتبادل الاراء والخبرات فى المواضيع اللى بنكتبها 
 نبارك لبعض فى المناسبات الحلوه نفرح بكل جديد فى المنتدى نعزى بعض وقت احتياجاتنا 
نصلى لبعض وكأننا بنصلى لنفسنا
مشاعر جميله اتعودناها لسنين ونتمنى تدوم
يا رب بقى ننسى اختلافاتنا وخلافتنا ونفتكر حاجه واحده بس
اننا ولاد الملك اللى احنا متجمعين هنا تحت اسمه وااللى مستنى مننا نخدمه بصدق
كل الشكر ليكى يا انى ولاسماشيل على موضوعها الجميل مش علشان باسمى لا علشان طلع من جوانا كل ا لمشاعر الجميله دى
ربنا يعوضكوا يا قمرررااات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا مظاهرة الحب
> تكون لدونا
> وهية بقى تستلم الرد على معجبيها
> 
> ...



*يا خبرررررر مين بس يقدر يقول عليكى كده 
شاوريلى بس عليه وانا اكافئه ههههه
نواصل يا قمررررررر 
انا تحت امرك ومفيش اى عطله 
دونا ولله الحمد لسه نايمه هههههه
وفرصه لسه روك موصلش :heat: *


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عارفه يا انى احلى ما فى الموضوع ده انه رجعنا شويه للحاله اللى بنحب نعيشها*
> *احنا مجتمعين فى المنتدى علشان نحب بعض *
> *نشارك بعض فى كل حاجه*
> *نتبادل الاراء والخبرات فى المواضيع اللى بنكتبها *
> ...


 
دا الكلام اللي يأثر ويخليني نقف عنده ونتكاتف كلنا كأخوة يدا" بيد لنصلي لمنتدانا عشان تدوم المحبة والصفاء والنقاء اجوائه وترجع البسمة لمحياه وتعود الروح الواحدة روح المسيح محبة المسيح هي المسيطرة والمهيمنة على الاجواء ...
كلها بتصير بصلواتكم التي ستصعد كالبخور النقي للرب .
تملي ايامكم محبة وسعادة


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

:download:

الوردة البيضاء 
تعنى اية لدونا 

وتهديها لمين من اعضاء المنتدى 
ولية هة لية 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (1 أبريل 2010)

اختي *اسميشيال بجد انا بهنيك على اختيارك *
*حضن المنتدى دونا نبيل فهي تستاهل اكثر من هذا اللقب فهي قلب المنتدى النابض*

*دونا بجد وبدون مجاملات او مقدمات دونا هي الحض الدافىء والحنون هي امي في بيتي الثاني واختي وصديقتي وحبيبتي وهي ارق واروع انسانه في الوجود وبصراحة في شمعتي المنوره طريقي هي الامل والوفاء المحبة والعطر الفواح ومهما اكتب لا اوفيها حقها فهي من اجمل الجميلات ومن اروع النساء ومن اجمل الامهات ومن ارق الخوات فهي كل شيء فهي المحبة بعينها فهي الرقيقة بحاسيها الجميلة فهي مرهفة الاحساس برغم كل الظروف التي تمر بيها ولكنها لن تنسى خواتها في المنتدى فهي تشارك الجميع في الفرح والحزن .*

*دونا هي سبب فرحتي بجد وهي لها دورا كبير في مساعدتي وفي مسح دمعتي فهي اعطتني القوة والامل في الحياة هي من مسحت الدمعه من عيني هي من وقفت معي في ازمتي دونا هي حضن لجميع الاعضاء في المنتدى فمهما احكي لن ولن او فيها ولو جزء بسيط من محبتها لنا *

*دونا انا احبك كثيراااااااااااااااا يا احلى واروع واحن ام في العالم*
*لكي مني باقات من الورود الحمراء*


*ولي عوده هنا وسوف اقدم *
*مفاجئة لامي الغالية دونا*
​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

اسمحيلي ارد يا قمر 
الورد للورد والنقاء وحلاوة الوردة لدونا 
متأسفة ارد ...لكن ما قدرتش غير ارد


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عارفه يا انى احلى ما فى الموضوع ده انه  رجعنا شويه للحاله اللى بنحب نعيشها
> احنا مجتمعين فى المنتدى علشان نحب بعض
> نشارك بعض فى كل حاجه
> نتبادل الاراء والخبرات فى المواضيع اللى بنكتبها
> ...


*فعلا  بقلنا  كتير مش عشنا الروح دى يا دونا  وبرفو  عليكى اسمشيل  وليكى تقيم 
نيجى لدونا  قمرة المنتدى اميرة متوجة على عرش  الكتابات استاذة فى  التعبير عن  مشاعرها تبحث عن اسعاد الاخرين مهما كان الثمن تقف بجوارك  وتساندك   يعنى بالعربى 
دور فى  معجم اللغات  وقواميس الكلامات  علشان تلاقى  كلمة  لدونا نبيل
وللاسف راح  مجهودك على الفاضى  علشان
 من الصعب انك تلاقى  كلمة توصف بيها  دونا لانها بجد   حضن المنتدى الغالى  
وكان  لى  اعجاب بمقوله   انا  حطيتها فترة   توقيع 
لا تحسبو  رقصى بينكم   طربا  
ايه رايك ؟
وبجد   منووووووووووورة    اى  مكان  بتكونى فيه يا  دوناااااااااااااااااا
دونا  اسف   كلامى  مش يقدر يوصف مجهوديك :smi411:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دا الكلام اللي يأثر ويخليني نقف عنده ونتكاتف كلنا كأخوة يدا" بيد لنصلي لمنتدانا عشان تدوم المحبة والصفاء والنقاء اجوائه وترجع البسمة لمحياه وتعود الروح الواحدة روح المسيح محبة المسيح هي المسيطرة والمهيمنة على الاجواء ...
> كلها بتصير بصلواتكم التي ستصعد كالبخور النقي للرب .
> تملي ايامكم محبة وسعادة



*ربنا قادر يرجعنا احسن مما كنا كمان ويبعد عننا ضربات ابليس ببركة الايام المباركه اللى بنعيشها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الوردة البيضاء
> تعنى اية لدونا
> ...



*الورده البيضا بالنسبه لى رمز للنقاء
اسمحيلى اهديها لكل قلب لسه جواه نبض
لكل قلب متغيرش ومتأثرش ولسه قادر يحب بصدق
 ودول كتير اووووى فى منتدانا هختار مين ولا مين
 مش قلنا بطلى بخل بقى وهاتى بوكيه كبييير علشان اعرف اوزعه براحتى هههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الورده البيضا بالنسبه لى رمز للنقاء*
> *اسمحيلى اهديها لكل قلب لسه جواه نبض*
> *لكل قلب متغيرش ومتأثرش ولسه قادر يحب بصدق*
> *ودول كتير اووووى فى منتدانا هختار مين ولا مين*
> *مش قلنا بطلى بخل بقى وهاتى بوكيه كبييير علشان اعرف اوزعه براحتى هههههه*


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خفت احط بوكية 
تهدية للكل 
زى ما عملتى الان دونا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اختي *اسميشيال بجد انا بهنيك على اختيارك *
> *حضن المنتدى دونا نبيل فهي تستاهل اكثر من هذا اللقب فهي قلب المنتدى النابض*
> 
> *دونا بجد وبدون مجاملات او مقدمات دونا هي الحض الدافىء والحنون هي امي في بيتي الثاني واختي وصديقتي وحبيبتي وهي ارق واروع انسانه في الوجود وبصراحة في شمعتي المنوره طريقي هي الامل والوفاء المحبة والعطر الفواح ومهما اكتب لا اوفيها حقها فهي من اجمل الجميلات ومن اروع النساء ومن اجمل الامهات ومن ارق الخوات فهي كل شيء فهي المحبة بعينها فهي الرقيقة بحاسيها الجميلة فهي مرهفة الاحساس برغم كل الظروف التي تمر بيها ولكنها لن تنسى خواتها في المنتدى فهي تشارك الجميع في الفرح والحزن .*
> ...


*
الله يسامحك يا اللى فى بالى 
ما كانوا سااااااكتين
هقضيها دموع انا ولا ايه 
نور حبيبتى المحبه هى اروع احساس فى الدنيا 
انك تحبى شخص هو خارج ذاتك وتهتمى بيه وباموره بدون اى انتظار لمقابل 
هو شىء رائع وقوى ومش اى حد بيقدر عليه
رائع لانك بالمحبه بتخلقى لنفسك  مجتمع جميل بتعيشى فيه مع اللى بيحبوكى وسط عالم قاسى نسى يعنى ايه حب من زمااان
 وقوى لان المحبه شىء مش سهل على اى حد
لانك علشان تحبى لازم تتعلمى تسامحى وتنسى 
مش كتير بيقدروا يعملوا كده للاسف
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على كل حرف كتبتيه عنى وبصليلك ربنا يحميكى ويفرحك ويعوضك 
وخليكى فاكره دايما انى جنبك ووراكى وقت ما تحتاجينى هتلاقينى  :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

:download:

اخر ورد 

ثلاثة شخصيات 
تهدى لهم هذا الورد الروز 
بعد اذنك 
تقولى لنا 
يعنى اية ورد روز 

ولية هتهدية لل 3 شخصيات دول 

لية هه لية 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فعلا  بقلنا  كتير مش عشنا الروح دى يا دونا  وبرفو  عليكى اسمشيل  وليكى تقيم
> نيجى لدونا  قمرة المنتدى اميرة متوجة على عرش  الكتابات استاذة فى  التعبير عن  مشاعرها تبحث عن اسعاد الاخرين مهما كان الثمن تقف بجوارك  وتساندك   يعنى بالعربى
> دور فى  معجم اللغات  وقواميس الكلامات  علشان تلاقى  كلمة  لدونا نبيل
> وللاسف راح  مجهودك على الفاضى  علشان
> ...



*كل ده يا جون وكمان اسف 
يا خبرررررر 
صدقنى انا اقل من كده بكتييييييييير 
انا اااه بحبكوا وبعشق وجودى وسطيكوا بس صدقنى مقصره كتير فى حقكوا ( ده اعتراف )
للاسف انا كتير بنشغل بمشاكلى الشخصيه وبحس انى بعيييييده اوووى عنكوا حتى وانا موجوده
عارف انا لما بصلى بقوله يا رب ساعدنى فى حل مشاكلى بس علشان اقدر  ارجع لخدمتى فى المنتدى ومقصرش فى حق حد من اخواتى ولا فى حق الامانه اللى روك ادهانى
ميرررسى يا جون وربنا يفرح قلبك ويدبرلك كل امورك *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فعلا بقلنا كتير مش عشنا الروح دى يا دونا وبرفو عليكى اسمشيل وليكى تقيم *
> 
> _*نيجى لدونا قمرة المنتدى اميرة متوجة على عرش الكتابات استاذة فى التعبير عن مشاعرها تبحث عن اسعاد الاخرين مهما كان الثمن تقف بجوارك وتساندك يعنى بالعربى *_
> _*دور فى معجم اللغات وقواميس الكلامات علشان تلاقى كلمة لدونا نبيل*_
> ...


 

:download:

جون انت شخصية جميلة 
وبتابع على فكرة كتاباتك الرقيقة بكتابات 

وكتير منها يعجبنى 
انسان مرهف الحس فعلا 


ولولا انى لا اضيف شباب الا بعد فترة معرفة ومشاركة 
وبانتقاء  بعد مشاركة 

كنت بعت لك طلب صداقة 
لتزين بروفيلى 
باضافة انسان رقيق وحساس مثلك 


 طبعا كل البنات اضافتهم فورية 

معلش عارفة انى مختلفة او متخلفة 

بس انت بروحك الرقيقة الحساسة هتسامحنى 
وتعطينى الفرصة لاتعرف عليكم جميعا افضل


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بخيله بخيله مفيش كلام هههههه
خلاص يا ستى هكمل باقى حق البوكيه من معايا وامرى لله
هنصرف على مواضيعكوا كمان :smil8:*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بخيله بخيله مفيش كلام هههههه*
> *خلاص يا ستى هكمل باقى حق البوكيه من معايا وامرى لله*
> *هنصرف على مواضيعكوا كمان :smil8:*


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش الاغنياء اللى زيك 
ممكن يساعدوا الغلابة الفقراء اللى زييى 


ههههههههههههههههههه


ردك دونا ما تضحكيش عليا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالالا محضرة لك شوية شقاوة 
بس اية 


شقاوة


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

*فرحان بيكي يا دونا

ههههههههههههههه

يوم طويل والظاهر اححممممممممممم

مش ها تهداء

انا لا احسدك على هذا الموقف

صلواتي الك

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 أبريل 2010)

*برغم إنى واخد على خاطرى منها*
*لكن ده لا يمنع انى ادخل أسجل احترامى لشخصية إسمها دونا نبيل*
*دونا نبيل من الشخصيات التى لا يختلف عليها اثنين*
*وقار - نضوج - إحترام*
*دونا نبيل كل عام وانتى والأسرة الكريمة بخير*
*المتألقة أسميشيل*
*شكرا لكِ على الموضوع الذى أتاح لنا فرصة التعبير*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *برغم إنى واخد على خاطرى منها*
> *لكن ده لا يمنع انى ادخل أسجل احترامى لشخصية إسمها دونا نبيل*
> *دونا نبيل من الشخصيات التى لا يختلف عليها اثنين*
> *وقار - نضوج - إحترام*
> ...


 

:download:

محدش يقدر يزعل من دونا 

ومين اللى بتقول كدة  اسميشيل اللى اول ما دخلت هنا اصطدمت بدونا 
لكن لما فهمتها بحبها بصدق 

وكون انك دخلت هنا وشاركت 
معناها انك مش واخد على خاطرك منها 
ولو كدة هتصالحها علشان خاطرى 

ممكن 
برنس الواقعية علاء كامل


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2010)

*دونا .. قولتها قبل كدى وهقولها تانى ( ملاك المنتدى بدون منافس ) فى اخلاقها وقلبها وهى عارفة معزتها عندى بجد ومش هى الى هتستنى منى كلام فى حقها لان المنتدى كله يعرف من هى دونا *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أبريل 2010)

*دونا 
بحبها وهى عارفانى وعارفه مكانتها فى قلبى من غير مااتكلم كتير 
يخليكى ليا يا دونا​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 أبريل 2010)

*أكيد طبعا مش زعلان من دونا وإلا مكنتش شاركت*
*ده بس عتاب الاخوات ياريت هى تقبله منى *
*وياريت هى كمان ماتكونش فهمتنى غلط*
*مرة ثانية اكرر احترامى لدونا نبيل*
*واكرر شكرى للتفاعلية الاولى فى المنتدى أسميشيل*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *دونا .. قولتها قبل كدى وهقولها تانى ( ملاك المنتدى بدون منافس ) فى اخلاقها وقلبها وهى عارفة معزتها عندى بجد ومش هى الى هتستنى منى كلام فى حقها لان المنتدى كله يعرف من هى دونا *





زميلتي

قوليلي  طيب مين الاول برأيك


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

ووواضح يا دونا ولعان وحميان المنتدى بحبك النهارده .... 
يلا يا ستي انتي تستاهلي .....
ازاي ما فكرتش بالموضوع دا هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كنت احلى كلام غزل عندي وخلصته على ايدك ههههههههههههههه
منورة يا عسل


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اخر ورد
> 
> ...



*الورد الروز مثال الرقه كلها
اول ورده ههديهالك انتى علشان الجو الجميل اللى بتعمليه بموضوعاتك اللى مش غلبانه ابدااااا :t30:
التانيه ههديها لطحبوش اخويا العزيز بمناسبة رجوعه لبيته بعد غياب مش هنسمحله يكرره تانى
التالته بقى ههديها لمشرفتنا الجميله والغاليه عليا اوووووووى امه  واللى بجد اللى مقربش منها وعرفها كويس اقوله بكل امانه انت خسران كتييييييير*


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2010)

*واااااااااااااااااو*

*تسلمي يا اسميشال وتسلم اختياراتك يا قمر*

*بجد اختارتي اجمل شخصية انا فخورة اني اتكلمت معاها ولو لفترات قليلة*

*دوناااااااااااااااااا*







*بجد دونا من اكتر الناس اللي بحترمهم وشخصية روعة مفيش مره بعتلها غير لما كانت بترد عليا رغم ان كان عندها مشاكل*

*وبجد كنت قلقانه عليها اوي وبدعي من ربنا انا يساعدها ويخفف عنها لانها تستاهل كل خير*

*دونا عايزه اقولك*















*وبحب اشوفك دايما سعيدة ومبسوطة يا حبيبتي*

*ربنا يفرح كل ايامك*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ردييييييييييت اهو 3 وردات برضه احسن من وردايه واحده بس يا رب محدش يزعل منى بقى :heat:*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أكيد طبعا مش زعلان من دونا وإلا مكنتش شاركت*
> *ده بس عتاب الاخوات ياريت هى تقبله منى *
> *وياريت هى كمان ماتكونش فهمتنى غلط*
> *مرة ثانية اكرر احترامى لدونا نبيل*
> *واكرر شكرى للتفاعلية الاولى فى المنتدى أسميشيل*


 

:download:


يعنى كلمة حق 

لو الموقف زى قصايدك 

يبقى محدش هيفهم حاجة 
دة انا على بال ما بجيب فهم لقصايدك 
بكون احوليت ودماغى ولعت 
ونصيحة لو فية سوء فهم ارجوك اشرحة 

كدة بقيت قنبلة 
مش تفاعلية 
حاسب اوعى وشك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *فرحان بيكي يا دونا
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*فرحان بيا ولا فيا وضحححححح :t9:
اسكت بقى يمكن تنساها وتتوووووووب عنها :t30: هههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ردييييييييييت اهو 3 وردات برضه احسن من وردايه واحده بس يا رب محدش يزعل منى بقى :heat:*


 
:download:

مين يزعل 
خلاص مرحلة الزعل السعيدة عدت دونا 

مادام بشاغب معاكى 
تبقى من احبائى الخاصين جدا 

شرف ليا 
ووجع دماغ ليكى 

ربنا مايوريكى صحوبية asmicheal 

دى ما بتطلعش 
بتمشى كدة مع الدم 
بصراحة 
كان اللة بعونك 

بحضر لك شقاوة انما نقاوة 


يا رب بقى انتى اللى تستحمليها 


هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على وردايتك الروز


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *فرحان بيكي يا دونا*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

بقول صلى انك مش تكون مكانها المرة الجاية 
وانا واقعية جدا 
وانت رومانس جدا 

*وبتعرف تحط الناس فى التجاهل* 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


ممكن يحصل اعصار حوارى 

صلى صلى صلى 


ولا تجرب   اعاصير حوارية مع asmicheal 

ضار جدا بالصحة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *برغم إنى واخد على خاطرى منها*
> *لكن ده لا يمنع انى ادخل أسجل احترامى لشخصية إسمها دونا نبيل*
> *دونا نبيل من الشخصيات التى لا يختلف عليها اثنين*
> *وقار - نضوج - إحترام*
> ...



*وانا ميهونشى عليا يا علاء انك تاخد على خاطرك منى 
سامحنى انا يمكن بس وقت ما بلاقى اى خطر على  المنتدى ببقى عصبيه شويه بعترف بده هههههه
واكيد بما انك متابع الفتره اللى فا تت وشفت بنفسك الخطر وبسميه خطر لانه كده فعلا 
لان اكتر حاجه تهد اى اسره هو وجود روح العدائيه جواها ومتتصورش مدى خوفى من كل مشاركه كانت بتتحط فيها اى مهاجمه او عدائيه  لاى حد ببقى  عاوزه امنع ده باى شكل
بتمنى كلنا نرجع زى الاول ونحافظ على وحدتنا وكياننا ونعيش فى محبه حتى وان اختلفنا فى اى شىء منوصلش نفسنا لمرحلة اننا نكره ونعادى وربنا قادر يزرع جوانا روح المحبه والتسامح 
ميرررسى على مرورك الغالى وكل سنه وانت طيب يا طيب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> محدش يقدر يزعل من دونا
> 
> ...



*ما قلنا ما محبه الا بعد محبه محدش صدق هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *دونا .. قولتها قبل كدى وهقولها تانى ( ملاك المنتدى بدون منافس ) فى اخلاقها وقلبها وهى عارفة معزتها عندى بجد ومش هى الى هتستنى منى كلام فى حقها لان المنتدى كله يعرف من هى دونا *



*جيلى دى حبيبتى يا ناس :Love_Letter_Open:
بجد انتى اللى حد رقيق اوووى وحبوبه وطيوبه لاقصى حد
ربنا معاكى يا قمرايتى ويفرحنى بيكى دايما *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *دونا
> بحبها وهى عارفانى وعارفه مكانتها فى قلبى من غير مااتكلم كتير
> يخليكى ليا يا دونا​*



*كركوره السكره
واحشانى خااالص
انتى اللى بجد ارق بنوته انا عرفتها وقلبك ابيض وجميل 
اتى عارفه انى بموت فيكى بجد
ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يا حبيبتى  *


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> يعنى كلمة حق
> ...


*هههههههههه طيب ده إنجاز انى باقدر اولع دماغك*
*لا اسميشيل ما يصحش نتكلم فى موضوع تافه اصغر من شخصية كريمة زى دونا نبيل،ونفسد فرحة الإحتفالية بيها النهاردة.*
*الموضوع مايستاهلش وكان سوء تقدير للموقف من دونا على غير العادة ، وكان إنفعال و عدم حكمة منى برضه على غير العادة.*
*يارب جيب العواقب سليمة وخلى اسميشيل تسكت*
*سلام قولا من ربٍ رحيم*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أكيد طبعا مش زعلان من دونا وإلا مكنتش شاركت*
> *ده بس عتاب الاخوات ياريت هى تقبله منى *
> *وياريت هى كمان ماتكونش فهمتنى غلط*
> *مرة ثانية اكرر احترامى لدونا نبيل*
> *واكرر شكرى للتفاعلية الاولى فى المنتدى أسميشيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ووواضح يا دونا ولعان وحميان المنتدى بحبك النهارده ....
> يلا يا ستي انتي تستاهلي .....
> ازاي ما فكرتش بالموضوع دا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت احلى كلام غزل عندي وخلصته على ايدك ههههههههههههههه
> منورة يا عسل



*هههههههههههه   عسوله يا انى
خلاص اعملى موضوع تانى ونقضيها ردود 
خلى روك يطيرررررررررنى خالص من هنا :heat:*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *وانا ميهونشى عليا يا علاء انك تاخد على خاطرك منى *
> *سامحنى انا يمكن بس وقت ما بلاقى اى خطر على المنتدى ببقى عصبيه شويه بعترف بده هههههه*
> *واكيد بما انك متابع الفتره اللى فا تت وشفت بنفسك الخطر وبسميه خطر لانه كده فعلا *
> *لان اكتر حاجه تهد اى اسره هو وجود روح العدائيه جواها ومتتصورش مدى خوفى من كل مشاركه كانت بتتحط فيها اى مهاجمه او عدائيه لاى حد ببقى عاوزه امنع ده باى شكل*
> ...


*ياستى انا مقدرش ازعل من اخواتى*
*وانا يشرفنى انى انتمى لمنتدى يحمل اسمك بين جنباته*
*كل عام وانتى بالف خير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااو*
> 
> *تسلمي يا اسميشال وتسلم اختياراتك يا قمر*
> 
> ...



*روزايتى القمر هنا :Love_Letter_Open:
حبيبة قلبى دى اللى مبطلتش سؤال عنى  طول ما انا متضايقه
ربنا يخليكى يا قمررررررر ويفرح قلبك دايما واشوفك دايما منوره المنتدى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مين يزعل
> خلاص مرحلة الزعل السعيدة عدت دونا
> ...



*ههههههه متقلقيش انا ادها وادود ولا عندك شك فى قدراتى :t9:
مستنيه ومستعده ومذاكره ومراجعه وكل تمام هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بقول صلى انك مش تكون مكانها المرة الجاية
> وانا واقعية جدا
> ...



*هييييييييه نحن السابقون وانتم اللاحقووون 
اللهم ما دبس اللى فى بالى :t30:
امييييييييييين​*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *هههههههههه طيب ده إنجاز انى باقدر اولع دماغك*
> *لا اسميشيل ما يصحش نتكلم فى موضوع تافه اصغر من شخصية كريمة زى دونا نبيل،ونفسد فرحة الإحتفالية بيها النهاردة.*
> *الموضوع مايستاهلش وكان سوء تقدير للموقف من دونا على غير العادة ، وكان إنفعال و عدم حكمة منى برضه على غير العادة.*
> *يارب جيب العواقب سليمة وخلى اسميشيل تسكت*
> ...


 

:download:

*يارب جيب العواقب سليمة وخلى اسميشيل تسكت*
*سلام قولا من ربٍ رحيم*
*ههههههههههههه*
:download:

والنبى الاقسام اللى انتوا فيها اثرت فيكم والنبى 

يا رب تسلموا النمر مسيحيين 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *دونا .. قولتها قبل كدى وهقولها تانى ( ملاك المنتدى بدون منافس ) فى اخلاقها وقلبها وهى عارفة معزتها عندى بجد ومش هى الى هتستنى منى كلام فى حقها لان المنتدى كله يعرف من هى دونا *


 




كليمو قال:


> زميلتي
> 
> قوليلي طيب مين الاول برأيك


 
*لاا كلمة تانى اقصد بيها انى هقول الكلام مرة تانية لكن انا اقل من انى اقول على حد الاول وحد الثانى .. يمكن فهمتنى غلط عشن نسيت اضع المسافات والنقط بين الكلمات*
*و دونا بطيبتها وحكمتها خارج كل الترتيبات ربنا يخليها ويخلى دونا الصوغننة كمان* *وحشتنى الاروبة دى*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

بجهز اسئلة شقاوة نقاوة 

شوية وهتنزل 

صلوا احافظ على اللون الاخضر 

ولو اسبوع بس من نفسى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *هههههههههه طيب ده إنجاز انى باقدر اولع دماغك*
> *لا اسميشيل ما يصحش نتكلم فى موضوع تافه اصغر من شخصية كريمة زى دونا نبيل،ونفسد فرحة الإحتفالية بيها النهاردة.*
> *الموضوع مايستاهلش وكان سوء تقدير للموقف من دونا على غير العادة ، وكان إنفعال و عدم حكمة منى برضه على غير العادة.*
> *يارب جيب العواقب سليمة وخلى اسميشيل تسكت*
> ...



*هههههه لا متقولشى كده يا علاء انت اخ محترم وعاقل وانا بقدرك جدااااا 
ربنا يديم محبتنا كلنا لبعض ويكبر اسرتنا وينميها ومينقصش مننا حد ابداااااا 
 ويبعد عننا عدو الخيييييير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *ياستى انا مقدرش ازعل من اخواتى*
> *وانا يشرفنى انى انتمى لمنتدى يحمل اسمك بين جنباته*
> *كل عام وانتى بالف خير*



*كلك ذووووووووق
وانت بالف خير وسلام وبركة القيامه تكون معاك يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *لاا كلمة تانى اقصد بيها انى هقول الكلام مرة تانية لكن انا اقل من انى اقول على حد الاول وحد الثانى .. يمكن فهمتنى غلط عشن نسيت اضع المسافات والنقط بين الكلمات*
> *و دونا بطيبتها وحكمتها خارج كل الترتيبات ربنا يخليها ويخلى دونا الصوغننة كمان* *وحشتنى الاروبة دى*



*ههههه لا هو بس اللى نيته مش حلوه يا جيلى وعاوز يوقع بيننا وخلاص
شرير شرير يعنى يا كليمووو :t30:
هى كمان بتسأل عليكى 
 بس قولى يا رب تفضل ملهيه عنى لغاية ما اخلص رد ود هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بجهز اسئلة شقاوة نقاوة
> 
> شوية وهتنزل
> 
> ...



*كل حاجه فى الدنيا دى ممكن تنضمن الا دددددددددددى :t30:
ههههههههه
منتظره انا وربنا يسترهااااااااااااااا *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههه لا هو بس اللى نيته مش حلوه يا جيلى وعاوز يوقع بيننا وخلاص*
> *شرير شرير يعنى يا كليمووو :t30:*
> *هى كمان بتسأل عليكى *
> *بس قولى يا رب تفضل ملهيه عنى لغاية ما اخلص رد ود هههههه*


 

:download:

احمممممممممم

لسة هنا 
مش ملهية 

خلاص وقت  ال
ههههههههههههههههههه
خلص 



دلوقتى وقت 














ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> احمممممممممم
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا انتى فهمتى ايه بس
دى جيلى بتسألنى على دونا  فبقولها خليها ملهيه عنى لغايةما ارد ههههههههه
اصلهم اصحاب كانوا  بيتكلموا ويلعبوا على الياهو 
*


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

تعملى اية دونا 


لما


:download:



دونا الام صحت لقت دونا الابنة 
مخدومة تمام 

من بنت عمها 

هية طبعا قصدها 
تغسلها كويس












:download:










بعد ليلة طويلة 
قضتها دونا الام 
فى اعداد 
خواطر مبدعة 
وبعد تعب الليل 
والاعراض الجانبية 
للفن الجميل 
من حول عام وولعة بالدماغ وتوهان وزهايمر 

قررت 
دونا الابنة 

احممممممم










*delete*

:download:






دونا الابنة قررت 

مصير 
اشهر محبوبين لدونا الام 

كناريا 
وبسبس 












:download:










رجعتى من الخارج 

لقيتى احمممم

دونا الابنة 

تم 

احممممممممم


من قبل ابنة عمها واصدقائها 
ال 

احمممممممممممممم
















و














:download:







فى يوم عيد ميلاد 
دونا  الصغيرة 

انشغلت 
دونا الام باعداد الحفل 

وجاء الضيوف 

ليجدوا 
ابنة خالتها 


فى 

دونا الصغيرة 
المستكينة 
كالملاك 


بعربيتها الانيقة 












:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا انتى فهمتى ايه بس*
> *دى جيلى بتسألنى على دونا فبقولها خليها ملهيه عنى لغايةما ارد ههههههههه*
> *اصلهم اصحاب كانوا بيتكلموا ويلعبوا على الياهو *


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفة بس بستعبط 

مرحلة عدم الفهم واللوى والغضب 
دى المرحلة الذهبية 
اللى كانت فى علاقتنا دونا 

هتتمنى الايام دى 

خلاص انتهت انتى فى مرحلة الصحوبية 


يعنى 
لو حاجة ضايقتنى 
هاجى اسالك عليها 
تفسريها ليا 

معرفش حتى الف وادور 

دغورى 
زى القطر 

اجررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قى الصميم اسماشيل
فعلا المحية +الخدمة+القلب الابيض= دونا نبييل يلا جدال
مش كلام دةواقع والكل شايفة
الموضوع اتقتح امبارح حصل هجوم لما شافوا اسمك قيية ههههههه
خلى بالك بقى لحسن يخطفوكى قبل العييد ودونا الصغييرة متعرقش تاكل اللحمة مين هايعملها بقى ههههه


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الشقية 
ميرنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعملى اية دونا
> 
> 
> لما
> ...



*يلهووووووووى لا دى بقى ممكن اروح فيها لانى انا اللى هضطر انضف ده كله 
 الا بقى لو هوديها دراى كلين ههههههه​*

*تصدقى كرهتينى فى البنت ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارفة بس بستعبط
> ...



*شريره :smil8:
طمنتينى ههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بجهز اسئلة شقاوة نقاوة
> 
> شوية وهتنزل
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع قى الصميم اسماشيل
> فعلا المحية +الخدمة+القلب الابيض= دونا نبييل يلا جدال
> مش كلام دةواقع والكل شايفة
> الموضوع اتقتح امبارح حصل هجوم لما شافوا اسمك قيية ههههههه
> خلى بالك بقى لحسن يخطفوكى قبل العييد ودونا الصغييرة متعرقش تاكل اللحمة مين هايعملها بقى ههههه



*ربنا يخليك يا جرجس بس مش هكون  اكتر منك صدقنى
انت اخ بجد طيوب جداا وبيكفى سؤالك واهتمامك  الدائم عنى  
اطمن هحاول اخلص ردود قبل العيد هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الشقية
> ميرنا



*عاوزانى انا وهى هنا وروك لوحده بره 
يلا بقى علشان يبقى طرد جماعى :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> asmicheal قال:
> 
> 
> > بجهز اسئلة شقاوة نقاوة
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

*يمكن فهمتنى غلط عشن نسيت  اضع المسافات والنقط بين الكلمات

وايه ذنبي انا
ههههههههههههههه
بهزر يا زميلة
اكيد بوقع بينكم
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بقول صلى انك مش تكون مكانها المرة الجاية
> وانا واقعية جدا
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*الموضوع فعلا رائع وجدا

عندما أتحدث عن الأخت دونا

لن أتحدث عنها من خلال المنتدى


فالكل يعلم مدى نشاطها الرائع جدا

ولكننى

وجدت فيها الأنسانه بمعنى الأنسانيه والقلب الطيب



أرجوا من الرب يسوع لها التوفيق الدائم


وكل سنه وهى وأسرتها وكل المنتدى بخير



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الموضوع فعلا رائع وجدا
> 
> عندما أتحدث عن الأخت دونا
> 
> ...



*استاذى الغالى كلامك وسام افتخر بيه صدقنى
ربنا يباركك ويديم تواجدك معانا
كل سنه وحضرتك بالف خير *


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2010)

*دونا نبيل من الناس اللى فعلا بحترمها جدا هنا
بجد انسانه طيبه جدا ومش بتتأخر ابدا فى السوال عن حد 
بجد ربنا يخرجها من ضيقتها ببركة الايام المقدسه

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *دونا نبيل من الناس اللى فعلا بحترمها جدا هنا
> بجد انسانه طيبه جدا ومش بتتأخر ابدا فى السوال عن حد
> بجد ربنا يخرجها من ضيقتها ببركة الايام المقدسه
> 
> *



*ربنا يخليك يا كيوبيد ده بس  من محبتك وذوقك
امين يا رب يسمع منك وتعدى  تجربتى الصعبه دى على خير وسلام 
وبركة الايام المقدسه تكون معاك ومع كل اسرتنا فى المنتدى *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة لى دة دونا اللى بتقول 


ابنتى 


روك


ميرنا 


كليمو 


امة 


كاندى (كل السكر والكاندى )


جورج (عويس نو )


جيلان 



طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (1 أبريل 2010)

اولا في اسباب رجوع كتيرة للمنتدى و لكن من الاسباب الرئيسية انو مايقدرش حد يترك اخواتو 
و دونا اختي و من اجمل الناس الي اتعرفت عليهم 
مش بس في المنتدى لا بل بقدر اقول في كل حياتي 
دونا هي الشخص الي تحتاجو جنبك
و لا مرة اتعاملت معايا على انها المشرفة و انا العضو 
دايما التعامل هي الاخت و انا الاخ يعني كأنها شخص من العيلة 

المنتدى ده من غير دونا زي البيت من غير ام 

ربنا يخليكي يا دونا الحضن الدافي للمنتدى كله


----------



## zama (1 أبريل 2010)

تحياتى أ/ دونا نبيل ..

مش هقولك أنتى أم للمنتدى لسببين :

1- عشان متكبريش فى السن و دا ضد مبدأ السيدات ..
2-أنى مش بحب أكرر فكرة الأب و الأم كتير قدامى ممكن لو تسمحى أقول أخت غالية ..

صفاتك كتير حلوة ..

تمنياتى بيوم جميل ..

أ/ أسمشايل ، أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بالنسبة لى دة دونا اللى بتقول
> 
> 
> ابنتى  *السبب  الوحيد لتمسكى بالحياه*
> ...


 *طحووووووووش ده حكايه كبيره لم تكتمل بعد ههههه
لا حقيقى هو شخصيه مميزه جداااا بتمنى انى اتعامل معاها اكتر واكتر  لانى حقيقى بستمتع بصداقته  
*


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

*دة على اساس انى شرير يا دونا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اولا في اسباب رجوع كتيرة للمنتدى و لكن من الاسباب الرئيسية انو مايقدرش حد يترك اخواتو
> و دونا اختي و من اجمل الناس الي اتعرفت عليهم
> مش بس في المنتدى لا بل بقدر اقول في كل حياتي
> دونا هي الشخص الي تحتاجو جنبك
> ...



*انت اللى بجد يا طحبوش شخصيه جميله بعتز جداا بصداقتك وباخوتك والتعامل معاك فى اى عمل جماعى شىء ممتع بجد  
بتمنى تفضل معانا ومتفارقناش ابدااا لاى سبب
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*بالنسبة لى دة دونا اللى بتقول 


ابنتى السبب الوحيد لتمسكى بالحياه 

روك اروع اخ واوفى صديق وفى رأيى انه ولد ليكون زعيم 

ميرنا اجمل ما فيها طفولتها 


كليمو قصيدة شعر لم تكتمل بعد !!!!


امة سانت امه هكذا اراها نعمة اتمنى دوامها فى حياتى 

كاندى (كل السكر والكاندى ) كاندووووو قدوه جميله فى حياتى 

جورج (عويس نو ) تصدقى اهو كده انتى مش هتكملى الاسبوع هههههه
جوجو ده اللى ينطبق عليه مثلى المشهور ما محبه الا بعد محبه
لا بجد جوجو شخصيه مميزه بس مش اى حد يقدر يفهم كده 

جيلان جيلى بنوته طيوبه شخصيتها سلسه فى التعامل بتمنالها كل السعاده 


طحبوش *








*طحووووووووش ده حكايه كبيره لم تكتمل بعد ههههه
لا حقيقى هو شخصيه مميزه جداااا بتمنى انى اتعامل معاها اكتر واكتر لانى حقيقى بستمتع بصداقته 
*

*:download:*

*سيدى يا سيدى على الاجابات *

*ادى اجابات الشعراء مرهفى الحس الرائعى الاحساس *


*بالنسبة لاستاذ جورج (عويس نو )  بعت لة فى الخاص *

*الا يزعل ان اسمية عويس نو   لانى لا اقتنع ب اوسى نو *

*وهوة لو يريحنا يجيب بقى اسم تانى *



*وهو لم يعترض *
*علشان كدة *

*بعد كدة دايما *

*هاقولة *



























*جورج *

*هههههههههههههههههههه*


* 
*


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

*انا قولت مش هزعل يا اسمى شلل  
بس اديتك 4 اسامى تختارى من بينهم 
اوسى نو 
جورج
جووو
جوجو 
اختارتى عويس برضه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> تحياتى أ/ دونا نبيل ..
> 
> مش هقولك أنتى أم للمنتدى لسببين :
> 
> ...



*حقيقى يا جماعه zama اخ بمعنى الكلمه
للاسف انا مينفعش اقول سبب  رأيى  ده ايه بس هو اكيد فاهمنى
 كان ليه رد فعل فى موضوع خلا نى بامانه بكيت لا نى اكتشفت اد ايه هو انسان جميل ومحب 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *دة على اساس انى شرير يا دونا
> *​



*لالالالالالالالالا مستحيل اقول عليك كده يا جوجو  لانك بامانه من اطيب الشخصيات اللى انا عرفتها فى حياتى وعندك صفات جميله بتمنى انها تكون عندى *


----------



## zama (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حقيقى يا جماعه zama اخ بمعنى الكلمه*
> *للاسف انا مينفعش اقول سبب رأيى ده ايه بس هو اكيد فاهمنى*
> *كان ليه رد فعل فى موضوع خلا نى بامانه بكيت لا نى اكتشفت اد ايه هو انسان جميل ومحب *
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


 
مـُتشكر جداً لرأيك ..


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا مستحيل اقول عليك كده يا جوجو  لانك بامانه من اطيب الشخصيات اللى انا عرفتها فى حياتى وعندك صفات جميله بتمنى انها تكون عندى *


*ايون ايون
حتى اول مرة اتكلمنا تشهد على انى من اطيب الناس
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا قولت مش هزعل يا اسمى شلل *
> 
> *بس اديتك 4 اسامى تختارى من بينهم *
> *اوسى نو *
> ...


 


:download:

اسمك شلل 
لا مش قلتلى 
اختار 
ان اسمك شلل (اسمى شلل )

بس حاضر 

هقول لحضرتك 



























جورج 


يا رب المباركة تستمر اسبوع 
يا رب 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ايون ايون
> حتى اول مرة اتكلمنا تشهد على انى من اطيب الناس
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*احمد ربنا ان الانطباع الاول مدامش ههههههههه
وهى دى حاجه تتنسى 
ده انا عيطت عياط الله يسامحك :smil8:
ههههههههه
خلاص بقى اللى فات راح لحاله *


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اسمك شلل
> لا مش قلتلى
> ...


*لا انا بتكلم عن اسمك انتى 
asmi شلل 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يارب تستمر 
هو انا اكره 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2010)

هستانف معاكى دونا 

هذا الموضوع 

بعد العيد 
اسيبك ترتاحى شوية 


لانى بصراحة عطلتك كتير اليوم 

وانتى من رقتك ما حبتيش تكسفي 

عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكى دونا 

مستمتعة جدا  جدا جدا 

بالموضوع دة لانة حوار مع شخصية احبها بالحقيقة 


بس 

شباب انتم لا تتوقفوا عن اهداء دونا 

اجمل محبتكم 

خصوصا 

ان عيد ميلادها 

:download:


*24  ابريل* 


:download:



اوعوا تقولوا لحد 

دة سر 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


بعد العيد نلتقى يا جميلتى 

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

*دونا مش هقول اكتر من اللي قالوه اخواتي*
*بجد شخصية محترمة جدا وموجودة باستمرار وبتخدمي الصغير قبل الكبير*
*ربنا يخليكي مش لينا بس للناس كلها وربنا يخليكي لدونا الصغننة ولبيتك واهلك وناسك وجيرانك كفاية كده بقي ههههههههههه*
*




*

*



*

*



*

*اهو جبتلك يا ستي ورد كتير بدل مانتي زلة البت كده *
*مش ممكن صعيدي صعيدي يعني ههههههههههههههه*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع *
*تسلم ايديك بجد علي اختيارك*
*بس مش كنتي اختارتي الزعيم*

*انا بحب اهدي النفوس بس*
*فينك يا زعيم تيجي تشوف *
*لما اروح اقوله انا بقي ما احنا فرق حرف أ بس هههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هستانف معاكى دونا
> 
> هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا قمررر على كل حاجه وانا منتظراااااكى 
وده انا اللى بجد تعبتك وانتى معطلتنيش عن اى حاجه  
بتمنالك عيد سعيد ليكى ولكل افراد اسرتك*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *يمكن فهمتنى غلط عشن نسيت اضع المسافات والنقط بين الكلمات
> 
> وايه ذنبي انا
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
* لأ ماليش دعوة تركز بعد كدى .. هو انا هفكر فى الكلام ولا هكتب نقط ومسافات ؟ اقطع نفسى يعنى ؟!! هههههههههههههه*
*لو انت شرير احنا اشر :11azy:*
*ولونت كلامك بلونك القديم المفضل اهه .. :smile02*


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جيلان جيلى بنوته طيوبه شخصيتها سلسه فى التعامل بتمنالها كل السعاده
> 
> 
> *


 

*ميرسى يا قمر على رأيك فيا ربنا يخليكى يا احلى دوون* :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كل ده يا جون وكمان اسف
> يا خبرررررر
> صدقنى انا اقل من كده بكتييييييييير
> انا اااه بحبكوا وبعشق وجودى وسطيكوا بس صدقنى مقصره كتير فى حقكوا ( ده اعتراف )
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
اعترف  انها بقيت بخيلة بس  هنعمل ايه  دونا   مش اى  حد 
بس ربنا يقويكى  ومعلش  يا  دونا من هنا لحد  يوم  24  ربنا يسهل كدا ونحضر  هديه  حلوة 
وكل سنة وانتى  طيبة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> جون انت شخصية جميلة
> وبتابع على فكرة كتاباتك الرقيقة بكتابات
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا انا  مستحقش الكلام   دا كله  
بس يلا  مشكوووورة   ويا ستى لو على الطلب  خلاص برحتيك   دى حاجة تخص  حضرتيك 
هههههههههههههههه
وكل  سنة وانتى  طيبة  وبجد   موضوع  اكثر من  رائع
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*مش عارف ااقوليك كل سنة وانتى  طيوبة  قولت  مفيش غير هنا*
*كل  سنة وانتى بخير يا  دونااااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

ايوة فكرة نعايدك هنا..

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ومن غير مشاكل

بل بالفرح والبهجة وخيرات الرب يسوع وبركاته..


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*يعنى الفكرة    حلوة  يبقى  خلاص   المنتدى  هيعيد  هنا عن  دونااااااااااااااااااا*
*كل سنة والجميل طيب وكل  ما فيه من قلب وروح   طيب وتروح  وتيجى زى العيد  طيب*
*هههههههه*
*عيديه  قليله   بس خاليها  عليكى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دونا مش هقول اكتر من اللي قالوه اخواتي*
> *بجد شخصية محترمة جدا وموجودة باستمرار وبتخدمي الصغير قبل الكبير*
> *ربنا يخليكي مش لينا بس للناس كلها وربنا يخليكي لدونا الصغننة ولبيتك واهلك وناسك وجيرانك كفاية كده بقي ههههههههههه*
> *
> ...



*روكا حبيبتى كلامك جميل ومن القلب علشان كده صادق :Love_Letter_Open:
بس كلفتى نفسك لييييييه كده
كل ده ورد لا بقى لازم صاحبة الموضوع تدفعلك النص ههههه
 وووووواضح انك ناو يه تغيرى لوووووونى عن قريب 
كده توقعينى مع الزعيم :heat:
ربنا يستررررررررررررر هههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمررررر
كل سنه و انتى طيبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> * لأ ماليش دعوة تركز بعد كدى .. هو انا هفكر فى الكلام ولا هكتب نقط ومسافات ؟ اقطع نفسى يعنى ؟!! هههههههههههههه*
> *لو انت شرير احنا اشر :11azy:*
> *ولونت كلامك بلونك القديم المفضل اهه .. :smile02*



*سايبين قسمكوا وجايين تتخانقوا هنا :smil8:
هههههه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على رأيك فيا ربنا يخليكى يا احلى دوون* :Love_Letter_Open:



*ويخليكى ليا يا احلى جيلى ويفرحنى بيكى قريب
 سامعاكى بتقولى امييين :t30:
هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> اعترف  انها بقيت بخيلة بس  هنعمل ايه  دونا   مش اى  حد
> بس ربنا يقويكى  ومعلش  يا  دونا من هنا لحد  يوم  24  ربنا يسهل كدا ونحضر  هديه  حلوة
> وكل سنة وانتى  طيبة
> *​



*مستنيه الهديه انا يا جون 
اياك تنسى بقى انت حر  هههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش عارف ااقوليك كل سنة وانتى  طيوبة  قولت  مفيش غير هنا*
> *كل  سنة وانتى بخير يا  دونااااااااااااااا*
> ​



*وانت كمان طيب يا جون ويا رب يكون عيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل اسرتك *


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

وحشتينا يا غالية 

بقول حيث المية مقطوعة 
ودونا وحشتنا كلنا 

نكمل سوا 

بس ممكن كمان شوية انزل 
لكن 
بكرة قعدة لك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





:download:

مثاليات 


:download:

مثالية الصلاة لما ...

مثالية الزوج  (طبعا مافيش زوج مثالى بس لو بطلنا نحلم نموت احممممممممممممم) لما ...


مثالية الصديق لما ...

مثالية الضيق والالم  لما ...

مثالية روك لما ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ايوة فكرة نعايدك هنا..
> 
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ومن غير مشاكل
> 
> بل بالفرح والبهجة وخيرات الرب يسوع وبركاته..



*وانت طيب يا كليمووو
وامين يا رب يبعد عننا كلنا اى مشاكل 
وميرررسى خالص على الامنيات الحلوه دى وبتمنالك اكتر منها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *يعنى الفكرة    حلوة  يبقى  خلاص   المنتدى  هيعيد  هنا عن  دونااااااااااااااااااا*
> *كل سنة والجميل طيب وكل  ما فيه من قلب وروح   طيب وتروح  وتيجى زى العيد  طيب*
> *هههههههه*
> ...



*فين قليله كفايه انها جايه بمحبه ومن القلب صدقنى دى تسوى كتير
ربنا يباركك يا جون ويفرح قلبك يا رررررب *


----------



## dodoz (4 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة حلوة قووووى يا اسميشيال*
*فعلا دونا نبيل *
*شخصية حلوة جدا وتستاهل كل خير وحب واحترام وتقدير*
*ربنا معاكى ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> وحشتينا يا غالية
> 
> بقول حيث المية مقطوعة
> ودونا وحشتنا كلنا
> ...



*:Love_Letter_Open: انتوا وحشتونى اكترر :Love_Letter_Open:​**مستنياكى بكره ومتنسيش الملوحه والفسيخ والذى منه هههههههه*
*مثالية الصلاة لما ... تبدأ بالشكر  ولما تكون بفرح مش مجرد اداء واجب
مثالية الزوج (طبعا مافيش زوج مثالى بس لو بطلنا نحلم نموت احممممممممممممم) لما ...
هههههههه طيب خليها فى سرك متعقدليناش البنات 
لما يكون متفاهم وبيقدر اى شىء الزوجه بتقدمه ولو كان بسيط

مثالية الصديق لما ... يتلاقى وقت الضيق 
مثالية الضيق والالم لما ...لما نخرج منهم واحنا اقوى  
مثالية روك لما ... ياخد قراراته بديمقراطيه:heat: احمممممممم ههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *فكرة حلوة قووووى يا اسميشيال*
> *فعلا دونا نبيل *
> *شخصية حلوة جدا وتستاهل كل خير وحب واحترام وتقدير*
> *ربنا معاكى ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس*​



*بجد بقى انتى اللى عسوله يا dodoz
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى وكل سنه وانتى طيبه *


----------



## dodoz (4 أبريل 2010)

*ميررسى ليييكى يا قمرر*
*كل سنة وانتى طيبة برضه*
*يسوع يحفظك ويرعاكى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*دونا  كان ليا  عنديك سوال ممكن ولا  مش؟*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دونا  كان ليا  عنديك سوال ممكن ولا  مش؟*
> ​



*اكييييييد يا جون
كلى اذان صاغيه *


----------



## الوداعة (4 أبريل 2010)

* بجد يا جماعه أنا قرأت الموضوع من اوله ليييييييييييييه ؟

 شدنى من البدايه لإن اسم الموضوع هو اللى أجبرنى على دخوله و قرأته ،

دونا حضن المنتدى الغالى كلام ميقدرش يوصف بجد ، 

مع إنى يعتبر تعاملى قليل جداً بهؤلاء الملائكه بل أكثر ، 

دونا بجد إنسانه رقيقه بكل معانى و أحاسيس الكلمه ،  ذو القلب الحنون  ، ذات الطيبه الرائعه 

ربنا يخليها لينا ( لمنتداها ) الغالى ، 

يسوع يباركك ( إسماشيل ) ، لإنك أكثر من رائعه لموضوعك المميز ، 

و كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه يا دونا مقدماً لعيد ميلادك ، 

و كل عام و حضرتك بخير و أعضاء الكنيسة بخير بمناسبة قيامة مخلصنا الصالح . 




إذكرونى فى صلاوتكم جميعاً بجد لإنى محتاجها أوى .  



*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أبريل 2010)

*انا حبيت استغل الموضوع عشان اعايد على احلى واغلى اخت اسميشال *

* والرقيقه الغاليه على كل اللي بالمنتدى دونا *

* وطبعا كل اعضاء المنتدى *

* كل سنه وانتم سالمين يا رب وينعاد عليكم دائما بالفرح والصحه والسعاده*


*



*


*وانا هترك الاساله لاختي الغاليه اسميشال لان محدش بيعرف يجاريها في الموضوع ده


بس انا متابعه للموضوع من بدايته ومعجبه جدا بالاسلوب المميز اللي بيتم فيه الطرح والرد 


*


*المسيح قام                  حقا قام*
​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا حبيت استغل الموضوع عشان اعايد على احلى واغلى اخت اسميشال *​
> 
> *والرقيقه الغاليه على كل اللي بالمنتدى دونا *​
> *وطبعا كل اعضاء المنتدى *​
> ...


 


:download:

وانت طيبة واولادك وكل اسرتك بخير وسعادة 

محبين ومحبوبين 
من اللة والناس


يعنى انا مش قد التدليل دة كلة 
يا سوريتى  الراقية  الغالية

بسم الصليب 

شكلى هحب سوريا بسببك 

لكن السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسة 

هل كل السوريين لسانهم ينطق شهدا كدة زيك يا جميلتى 
ولا   ترتيب ربنا الحلو 
هو اللى  خلانى الاقى افضل من فيهم 

بسم الصليب 


تابعى معى الموضوع 
وانتىعارفة يهمنى رايك قد اية 

لان لدونا 
جوانب شيقة 
احب ان اوضحها 
واجابتها تمتعنى فعلا 

بحب الشعراء لكن لا اصدق ولا واحد فيهم 
الا 


دونا نبيل 

احممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

احراج 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


تقولى اية دونا 

لما 

1- واحدة جاء لها عريس  فجاة جاء لزيارتهم 
خالها وعمها واولادهم واحفادهم 

وجلسوا جميعا معهم 




2-وانتى ماسكة كوب الشاى الساخن 
عند صديقتك جيلان 

فجاة فلت الكلب الولف اللى هية مربياة 




3-وحدة  تعرفيها من العمل 
كارت شحنها خلص 
طلبت موبيلك 
كلمتين وبس 
وهاتك يا رغى 




4- وانتى رايحة انترفيو مهم 
وداخلة باب الشركة 
اخر اناقة 

وانتى قايمة من على الكرسى 
مسمار ربنا يخدة بقى 
قام بالواجب فى اللبس 
واصبح احمممممم



5- اخوكى اللى قاعد برة (افتراض وهمى ) 

قرر يخيب قصدى يجيب لنفسة تهمة  قصدى يتزوج 

وقعد يوصف ليكى فتاة احلامة 
ولما نزل مصر 
اخدتية 
لصديقتك الغالية ميرنا 
من فرحتة بميرنا 
انها اتت تمام كما تمنى فى فتاة احلامة 

قام قبل العروسة امام كل الموجودين 

احممممممممممممممممممممممم

(حذف ولا ازرقاق بنقول وهمى وبقالة سنين برة )





6- محضرة اكل العيد 
قبلها بيومين
بنتك الامورة 
بتجيب شيكولاتة بتاعتها 
جابت ليكى الاكل على الارض 





7- بتحللى  مشكلة كالعادة بين اتنين متخانقين 
فوجئت 
انهم اصطلحوا 
لكن مسكوا خناق فيكى انتى 



اجاباتك الشيقة يا وحشانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

الوداعة قال:


> * بجد يا جماعه أنا قرأت الموضوع من اوله ليييييييييييييه ؟
> 
> شدنى من البدايه لإن اسم الموضوع هو اللى أجبرنى على دخوله و قرأته ،
> 
> ...



*يا خبرررر ايه ده كله بس
هتغر عليكوا بعد كده هههههه
 بشكرك على ذوقك وعلى مجاملتك الرقيقه وبتمنى انى اكون مستحقه للثقه والمحبه دى كلها
كل سنه وانت طيب اخى العزيز وربنا يباركك ببركة قيامته المقدسه

صلوات العدرا والقديسيين معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا حبيت استغل الموضوع عشان اعايد على احلى واغلى اخت اسميشال *
> 
> * والرقيقه الغاليه على كل اللي بالمنتدى دونا *
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الغالى وكل سنه وانتى وكل افراد اسرتك بالف خير :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> احراج
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*تماااااااام يا فندم جاوبت لوحدى بدون برشام او دروس خصوصيه اهو 30:*


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

لقطات 

قائل العبارات التالية دونا نبيل 

المكان كلة محاصر سلمى نفسك 

واشرحى لنا اكتر 

روائع اقوالك 




*ان تكلمنا عن الحب لاحتجنا من المجلدات الاف
فالحب هذا الرباط الجميل الذى يجمع بين قلبين 
كائن حى يحتاج لتوفر عوامل تساعده على البقاء والنمو
من اهم هذه العوامل ان يكون هذا الحب حقيقى وصادق ومتكافىء 
وان يكون الطرفان متفاهمان *






*لكن اعتقد ان هناك دور للمؤثرات المحيطه بالانسان كالظروف والبيئه وغيرهم لهم الدور الاكبر فى تغيير مسار الاهداف والاحلام فمهما اجتهد الانسان واجاد فى استخدام عقله وامكانياته ومهما طور عقله ودربه تأتى هذه المؤثرات لتكون لها الكلمه الاهم 
مجرد رأى لا افرضه ولا اقر بصحته*





*اخترت شمعة الصدق لندرتها فى زمن الاكاذيب
فما الفائده ان تعيش صادق فى زمن لا يتكلم الا بلغة الكذب
وما ذا سيفعل الانسان الصادق وكل ما حوله يطالبه بالكذب المبرر بل ويرون صدقه درباً من الجنون وشذوذا عن القاعده 
*



* 
* 
*لو فهم الناس اهمية هذه الجزئيه لما فشلت ولا قصة حب واحده
اعلم انك عندما تحب يصبح من اهم واجباتك تجاه من تحبه قبوله كما هو *




*عيد ميلاد الزعيم بكره ..اوعى حد يغلط ويجيب ورد معاه ههههه !!!* 
 
لية هة لية 
لية بيكرة الورد 
امال بيحب اية 

معلش احنا بنتكلم 

لك اوبشن عدم الرد 
بقول الاخضرار كمل اسبوع 
طول صح


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لقطات
> 
> قائل العبارات التالية دونا نبيل
> 
> ...



*روووك عنده حساسيه من الورد  
 فكان لازم انبه لحسن حد يغلط ويجيبله ورد ويحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه بقى :heat:
اممممم ممكن نديلك فرصه ونمد اسبوع كمان :t30:
ايه رأيك ؟؟ههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووك عنده حساسيه من الورد *
> *فكان لازم انبه لحسن حد يغلط ويجيبله ورد ويحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه بقى :heat:*
> *اممممم ممكن نديلك فرصه ونمد اسبوع كمان :t30:*
> *ايه رأيك ؟؟ههههههه*


 

:download:

دونا لازم تعرفى 

ان الموضوع دة من امتع الموضوعات اللى عملتها 
من مارس 2008 حتى الان 

لانى احاور فكر جدير فعلا بالاخترام 

ويابخت منتدى الكنيسة بوجودك فية ايتها الغالية الحكيمة 



ومش عارفة اودى جمايلك فين 
اسبوع تانى اخصر 
اصلنا بنتعامل قطاعى بالاسبوع   للمشاغبة 

مش جملة زى بقية المباركين المحترمين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

ههههههه

اوعى روك يسمعنا 
دة سر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هاشوفك بكرة 
هما هيشموا هابى فسيخ 
وانا مع هابى دونا 

لانى بقرف جدا من الفسيخ 
بقول دونا الذ الذ الذ


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت اللون الفاتح تتخنية دونا 
انا انحولت من رقة الموف والروز الفاتح 


ههههههههههه








*يعجبنى ولكن* 


يعجبنى ذكاء البعض ولكن ...........

يعجبنى الحب ولكن ......

تعجبنى الاداريات ومسئولياتها ولكن ....

تعجبنى الحيوانات الاليفة ولكن ...


يعجبنى جورج (عويس نو ) ولكن ....

تعجبنى ميرنا ابسوتى ولكن ...

يعجبنى كليمو ولكن ......



اشكرك يا روك ولكن ....

نصيحة ل asmicheal شايفة انها تلزمها  (غير خافى على اخضرارك ).....


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> دونا لازم تعرفى
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالا دى مجامله منك انا اقل من اى حد هنا صدقينى
احنا بجد عندنا ناس نجوم فى خدمتهم ومحبتهم وانا مجرد عضو فى الفريق

وعلشان تبقى عارفه بقى بينى وبينك يعنى انا كمان مستمتعه جداااا بالحوار الغير تقليدى معاكى ومع كل اخواتى 
وبالنسبه للفسيخ انا انضحك عليا النهارده واكلونى رنجه بس :act31:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا ريت اللون الفاتح تتخنية دونا
> انا انحولت من رقة الموف والروز الفاتح
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

شوية متفرقات 
يجمعها 
انها تحتاج تعليق ​ 
دونا نبيل ​ 





​ 
كيف يحقق الانسان السعادة ؟​ 



هل ينتهى الحب ؟​ 




دموع المراة =​ 




دموع الرجل =​ 




اكثر موقف يؤثر فى دونا نبيل بالحياة ؟
​ 



اكثر موقف يؤثر فى دونا نبيل بالمنتدى ؟
​ 



لما حاجة تضايق دونا نبيل فى المنتدى بتعمل اية 
وتكلم مين من اعضاء المنتدى ؟


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شوية متفرقات
> يجمعها
> انها تحتاج تعليق ​
> دونا نبيل ​ وماله نعلق بس متفقناش لسه
> ...



*لو حد مضايقنى انا شخصيا هنا ودى حاجه نادره اووووى بحاول اخرج لاى مشوار ولما برجع  بكون نسيت كل حاجه او ممكن اتفرج على فيلم رعب  هههههه
بكلم مين بقى دى كتيييييير
يعنى ممكن اكلم روك لو كان فاضى يعنى
وكمان ممكن  اكلم جوجوووو وفيتووو وتوووووته وكاندوووو وريمووووووو ومينوووووو وفيدووووو وامه وكان فى ناس تانيه بس يمكن بعدنا شويه*


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة ل 

شوية متفرقات 
يجمعها 
انها تحتاج تعليق ​


دونا نبيل ​وماله نعلق بس متفقناش لسه 
هتدفعى كااااااااام :nunu0000:
ههههههه 




​ 
تكفيكى كام بوسة :love45:


ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه



:download:


شاعرة بقى وحساسة وحكيمة 

شوية ميوزك 

كل الة من دول *بتفكرك* *بمين   من اعضاء المنتدى* *و لية*



كمان 


اورج 


جيتار 


بيانو 


كونترباص 


ناى 


العود


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بالنسبة ل
> 
> شوية متفرقات
> يجمعها
> ...


*لانه شخصية نادره وكأنه شخص من الزمن الجميل قل تواجد  مثله فى زمننا الردىء​** اجابات على السريع اهوو :crazy_pil*


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

*اخر جولة (الجزء الاول )*​ 

فى هذا الموضوع الشيق لانة مع دونا الغالية ​ 
كونترباص هههههههههههههههه​ 

اوك دونا ​ 


هتردى عليا بالشعر ​ 
ولانك اكبر مدافعة عن الحب ​ 

احمممممم
بين المخطوبين والمتزوجين ​ 
طبعا ​ 
احمممم
غير مسموح اطلاقا رد عادى 
كلام مسجوع منظوم ​ 

احممممممممممممممم​ 

:download:​ 

بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي​ 
أُكـتـم ...هَـــواك​ 
وَاخفِ الَّذي نَشكـوه​ 
عَمّن يَـراكَ ...تَغنَـم​ 

مَن بـاحَ ...بِالأَسـرار​ 
يُشابـه ...الأَحـمَـق​ 
فَالصَّمتُ ...وَالكِتمـان​ 
أَحرى بِمَن ...يَعشَـق​ 





علمني حبك ..أن أحزن ****** و أنا محتاج منذ عصور

لامرأة تجعلني أحزن ******** لامرأة أبكي بين ذراعيها مثل العصفور

لامرأة.. تجمع أجزائي ******** كشظايا البلور المكسور







*أحـــبك*​ 



*أحبك كما انتي .. بلا مساحيق ..ولا طلاء*​ 

*أحبك ..بسيطه ....عفوية*​ 

*أحبك كما تحب الزهر في الحقول ... والنجوم في السماء *​ 

*فالحب ليس مسرحا نعرض فيه الازياء*​ 

*لكنه الشمس التي تضئ في أرواحنا .. والنبل .. والرقى ..والعطاء*​ 



*أحبك بكل مالدي من صدق .. ومن طفوله ..وكل ما أحمل للإنسان من مشاعر جميله*​ 

*أحبك غزاله هاربه من سلطه القبيله أحبك قصيده ما كتبت .. وجنه على حدود الغيم*​ 

*مستحيله*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

*أيا امرأة ... تحمل في ضلوعها شموخ غابات المجر 
قد مال قلبي في هواك ... قد فتت حتى الحجر 
لا زال عقلي عاجزاً عن فهم هاتيك العبر 
عبر تجلت في عيون سود .. لملاك ليس من صنف البشر *








لا تسألي..هل تسألي..

ان كنت اعشق واحب واحلم..

لا يا حبيبتي لا تسألي..

ان كنت تسألي..

فانا لم احب..

ومن يعرفني يعلم..

اني لا لا .. لم اعشق و احب..

اغرم واهيم..

فانا بالغرام جاهل غبي امي..

لا يعلم ولا يعرف ..

من العشق الا القصص ..

والروايات الخرافية..

فأنا لم اغوصه..

أو احياه..

بالنسبة لي ..

احساس مجهول..










حبيبتي..

لا تكرري..

الهجران..

فأنتِ غرامي..

ودموعي ..

انتِ حياتي..

فرحي وابتسامي.

و كل احلامي..

غيابكِ..

يا اميرة ايامي.. 

اضناني..




:download:


شكرا دونا استمعت بامانة 
بمحاورتك ايتها الراقية الجميلة 

وما محبة الا من بعد محبة 


هههههههههههههههههههه

كونترباص يا دونا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا شباب 
الكل يدخل 
ويقول لدونا نبيل كلمة حلوة 

لحد 24   ابريل 

عيد ميلادها 




ساعود لالقاكم 
بموضوع كليمو ملك الرومانس والاعصار 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129266


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2010)

> *بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي
> 
> 
> أُكـتـم ...هَـــواك
> ...



*فاتخذ يا قلبى من الصمت صديق وملاذاً
 واكتم دمعك فلن تؤثر فى قلوب هى فولاذاً ​*


> *علمني حبك ..أن أحزن ****** و أنا محتاج منذ عصور
> 
> لامرأة تجعلني أحزن ******** لامرأة أبكي بين ذراعيها مثل العصفور
> 
> لامرأة.. تجمع أجزائي ******** كشظايا البلور المكسور​*



*فهل اجد عندك غايتى ام اسافر لابحث بين الاقمار  
قطعت وعداً لن ايأس أو امل مهما طالت بىّ الاسفار​*


> *أحـــبك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فأنا احبك ان حضرتى 
 واحبك  حتى لو غبتى
 فما للحب من معنى 
سوى اسمك حبيبتى 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2010)

> *أيا امرأة ... تحمل في ضلوعها شموخ غابات المجر
> قد مال قلبي في هواك ... قد فتت حتى الحجر
> لا زال عقلي عاجزاً عن فهم هاتيك العبر
> عبر تجلت في عيون سود .. لملاك ليس من صنف البشر ​*



*كم فاتنه حبيبتى بين الفاتنات ليس فى جمالها مثيل
تمشى فتغار منها الطيور على الاشجار  ولحسنها تميل​*


> *لا تسألي..هل تسألي..
> 
> ان كنت اعشق واحب واحلم..
> 
> ...



*خاسر انت يا من لم تذق للحب طعماً
ستضيع منك حياتك وستصير ايامك غماً​*


> *حبيبتي..
> 
> لا تكرري..
> 
> ...



*اعدك حبيبى بالرجوع يوماً
 راقب  النجوم وانتظر قمراً هههههههه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2010)

> *شكرا دونا استمعت بامانة
> بمحاورتك ايتها الراقية الجميلة
> 
> وما محبة الا من بعد محبة
> ...


*صدقينى انا اللى بجد استمتعت بموضوعك الجميل وبمحبة كل اخواتى اللى شاركو ا
 وبعدين ماله الكونترباص 
شوفى دى حتى  آلة  جميله وليها وزنها هههههههههه​*



*هههههههههه​*


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صدقينى انا اللى بجد استمتعت بموضوعك الجميل وبمحبة كل اخواتى اللى شاركو ا​*
> *وبعدين ماله الكونترباص *
> *شوفى دى حتى آلة جميله وليها وزنها هههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 



:download:

مقبولة منك يا دندن 
ولو انى حاسة انها اتوبيس الالات الموسيقية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


سعدت جدا بردودك الشعرية 
يا ارق احساس 
ونغم الشعر النابض 

حقيقى استمتعت 


شكرا ليكى دونا ان وهبتينى تلك المتعة واخذت من وقتك كتير يا جميلتى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكييييييد يا جون*
> *كلى اذان صاغيه *


_*اولا اسف على التاخير:smi411:*_
_* بعد الخدمة الجميلة بتاعتيك هنا*_
_*وانتى كانتى بتسعدى ناااااااااااس كتير يعنى خادمة بمعنى الكلمة *_
_*لو جيه واحد من الناس اللى انتى خدمتيهم كتير ونقول مثل اسمشيل *_
_*وقلب الوش الخشب على دونا  ودونا طبعا ممكن تطرد اسمشيل  بكل سهوله *_
_*موضوع معقد صح*_
_*نختصر*_
_*يا ترى دونا ممكن تستخدم صلاحيتها امتى ؟*_
_*ولما بتاخد قرار بشأن عضو معين بتاخد رائ حد؟*_
_*وشكرا*_​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اولا اسف على التاخير:smi411:*_
> 
> _*بعد الخدمة الجميلة بتاعتيك هنا*_
> _*وانتى كانتى بتسعدى ناااااااااااس كتير يعنى خادمة بمعنى الكلمة *_
> ...


 


:download:


يعنى مش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين جون 

باين على الموضوع عجبك فعلا 

لدرجة تقوم عليا دونا لتطردنى 



محبتك كبيرة 
ربنا يعورك قصدى يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مقبولة منك يا دندن
> ولو انى حاسة انها اتوبيس الالات الموسيقية
> ...



*دى ردود شعريه وسط دور برد  
يعنى كويس انها طلعت كده هههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ولو عاوزه شوية وقت تانى عندى حبه كمان مش محتاجاهم :t30:*


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

لازم اعترف بحاجة 

اول مرة 


اقع 

فى غرام 

موضوع كتبتة 

وهو هذا الموضوع 

بصراحة عندى حنين لدونا  نبيل 

وحماسها وذكائها وحكمتها 



والاهم 

خفة الدم المصرية اللى مش فية زيها فى العالم كلة 




فقررت بعد اذن دونا

اكمل الموضوعين بالتوازى 


دونا نبيل حضن المنتدى الغالى 

و

كليمو ملك الرومانس والاعصار 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129266




بس بستاذن دونا نبيل 

لو وافقت ترد عليا 


احمممممممممممممممم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اولا اسف على التاخير:smi411:*_
> _* بعد الخدمة الجميلة بتاعتيك هنا*_
> _*وانتى كانتى بتسعدى ناااااااااااس كتير يعنى خادمة بمعنى الكلمة *_
> _*لو جيه واحد من الناس اللى انتى خدمتيهم كتير ونقول مثل اسمشيل *_
> ...



*الاول بشكرك على مجاملتك يا جون لكن صدقنى انا ليا اساتذه فى الخدمه هما قدوتى وعلشان كده انا بخدم بفرح سواء هنا او لما كنت بخدم فى كنيستى
بص بالنسبه لسؤالك ببساطه انا ممكن استخدم صلاحياتى مع عضو اخطأ فى حق عضو تانى او فى حق مشرف او فى حق المنتدى لكن لو  كان الخطأ موجه لشخصى بطلب من روك التصرف .
و بالنسبه لقراراتى بخصوص الاعضاء بتكون بعد تفكير علشان مظلمش حد لو الموضوع كبير ولو بسيط ومعتاد بيبقى بالنسبه لى روتينى يعنى مش محتاج تفكير 
أما لو الموضوع معقد او حساس او غير معتاد بالتأكيد برجع لروك واستشيره ولو الموضوع محتاج لنقاش بنتناقش  لغاية ما نوصل للقرار الصح 
انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال يا جون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لازم اعترف بحاجة
> 
> اول مرة
> 
> ...



*لازم انا كمان اقر واعترف انى  حبيت الموضوع ده خالص لعدة اسباب
انه اثبت انه لا محبه الا بعد محبه هههههه
وكمان لانى فيه حسيت بمحبه واهتمام وتقدير من كل اخواتى اللى شاركوا 
وكمان لانى حاسه انى مش مضطره اكون تقليديه فى ردودى وعندى فيه مساحة من الحريه جميله
موافقه اكيد اكمل معاكى :yahoo:*


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

بس كدة هنقفل الشبابيات بموضوعين لاغلى شخصين 
دونا نبيل + كليمو 

لو تضايق الاعضاء بطئينى دونا 

حسب حكمتك 

لاعطى فرصة للموضوعات الاخرى بالظهور 

على قد سرعتك وحماسك بالاجابة 



بتحمسينى 




وفعلا افتقدتك جدا يا مصريتى الجميلة 



نبدا 



تعليقك يا جميلة على تلك الصور 















































​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2010)

دونا مش لازم تردى اشعار زى كليمو 


خواطرك الجميلة كفاية 


وفى سطور قليلة 


لما تفضى طبعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

*نتلاقى .. نتهامس .. والكلمه نفسها فى كل لقاء
احبك *





*تظل الزهور هى المتحدث  الرسمى للغة الحب
فأن نطقت البيضاء وهبت له نقاءها وان حضرت الحمرا ء اعلن الحب انه تحول لعشقاً !!! *






*حالمه انا ...
اغمض عيناى واسبح بخيالى لارحل بعيداً عن عالمى وما أن اصل لشاطىء عيناك اتمنى لو ان الرحله تنتهى  بان اضل الطريق لعودتى فأظل الى جانبك *




*ايا وردتى الحمراء الجميله .. اهمس لكى بسرى لعلك فى يوم تفشيه لمن احببت
قد اكون وقتها معه وقد اكون قد .. رحلت !!!*





*جميل كل ما صنعت يداك يا الهى 

وليتنا نستحق !!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> دونا مش لازم تردى اشعار زى كليمو
> 
> 
> خواطرك الجميلة كفاية
> ...



*معلشى يا اسميشيال اتأخرت فى الرد عليكى
كنت واخده ضربة شمس :heat:
ههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> 
> *نتلاقى .. نتهامس .. والكلمه نفسها فى كل لقاء*
> *احبك *
> ...


 



:download:


سيدى يا سيدى 

على الرقة 
والجمال 

الموضوع دة بحبة فعلا  دونا 

ولو 


ان 


:download:


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

ووواضح يا اسميشال كل ضيوفك لما بيكون معك عم اشعروا ههههههههههه
هذا الدليل انو موضوعك في نكهة جمالية مميزة تجعل ضيوفك امتعونا بمواهبهم المميزة 
ودونا اولهم مميزة يادونا وطول عمرك انسانة راااقية بجمالية باهرة وبحضورك المميز في كل صفحة يضفي وينثر رائحة زكية 
ربنا يبارككك عزيزتي انتي واسميشال منورين حبيباتي ومفتقدة لكم كثثثيرا"


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> ووواضح يا اسميشال كل ضيوفك لما بيكون معك عم اشعروا ههههههههههه
> هذا الدليل انو موضوعك في نكهة جمالية مميزة تجعل ضيوفك امتعونا بمواهبهم المميزة
> ودونا اولهم مميزة يادونا وطول عمرك انسانة راااقية بجمالية باهرة وبحضورك المميز في كل صفحة يضفي وينثر رائحة زكية
> ربنا يبارككك عزيزتي انتي واسميشال منورين حبيباتي ومفتقدة لكم كثثثيرا"


 

:download:

يا جوجى هما بيشعروا معايا 
علشان يخلصوا من زنى وغلاستى 

مش علشان بفجر فيهم طاقة الشعر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلشى يا اسميشيال اتأخرت فى الرد عليكى*
> *كنت واخده ضربة شمس :heat:*
> *ههههههه*


 

:download:

نووووووووووووووووووووو
دى ضربة روزى 

عملت لك موضوع شغلتك بية عن ايمى 

يالا من لقى روزى ساب asmicheal 


مش هيصالحنى 
الا 
انك تجاوبى على الاسئلة الجاية


ومش تتطنشيها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> ووواضح يا اسميشال كل ضيوفك لما بيكون معك عم اشعروا ههههههههههه
> هذا الدليل انو موضوعك في نكهة جمالية مميزة تجعل ضيوفك امتعونا بمواهبهم المميزة
> ودونا اولهم مميزة يادونا وطول عمرك انسانة راااقية بجمالية باهرة وبحضورك المميز في كل صفحة يضفي وينثر رائحة زكية
> ربنا يبارككك عزيزتي انتي واسميشال منورين حبيباتي ومفتقدة لكم كثثثيرا"



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبة قلبك
محبتك ليا غاليه اوووى عليا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويطمنى دايما عليكى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا جوجى هما بيشعروا معايا
> علشان يخلصوا من زنى وغلاستى
> ...



*هههههههه لا خالص صدقينى يا ايمى مفيش لا زن ولا غلاسه 
كلنا بنستمتع بمواضيعك يا قمر والحوار معاكى له نكهه خاصه:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> نووووووووووووووووووووو
> دى ضربة روزى
> ...



لا عمرك ما كنت غلسة الا وقمر وراقية وبعتقد لوكنت احدى ضيوفك رح تتفجر مواهبي 
مميزة حيبتي انتي ...يا بخت الكل بيكي يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> نووووووووووووووووووووو
> دى ضربة روزى
> ...



*قصدك برنامج مع روزى على الهوا هههههه
معلشى بقى اصلهم بيدفعوا بالدولار وبيشربونى كابتشينووو  ههههههه
منتظره كل اسئلتك واوعدك بعدم التطنيش *


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههههه لا خالص صدقينى يا ايمى مفيش لا زن ولا غلاسه
> كلنا بنستمتع بمواضيعك يا قمر والحوار معاكى له نكهه خاصه:love_letter_open:*



ااه ودي دونا الحبيبة معايا في كدا ..
أنك مميزة والواحد بيستمتع لما بيكون قريب منك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبة قلبك
> محبتك ليا غاليه اوووى عليا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويطمنى دايما عليكى
> نورتى الموضوع يا قمررر :love_letter_open:*


حبيبتي وحشاني 
ازيك ياقمر 
منورة موضوعك وأنتي غالية كمان علي
بحبكم كثثثير


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قصدك برنامج مع روزى على الهوا هههههه*
> *معلشى بقى اصلهم بيدفعوا بالدولار وبيشربونى كابتشينووو ههههههه*
> *منتظره كل اسئلتك واوعدك بعدم التطنيش *


 

:download:

يا سلام ال يعنى روزى بتفيس من جيبها 

المرتبات والمشروب 
على صاحب المحل 

روك يعنى 


اعترضوا بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

*دونا تقولى اية كنصيحة *


*ل *


*المتعصب لفكرة *








*المنافق*










*اللئيم (الذى يحور الكلام )*











*الكاذب *










*الطيب *














*الرومانسى *











*الشقى *






*asmicheal   مش بنخدم ببلاش نصيحة تريها ضرورية غير خافى على اخضرارك وبلاش احمممممممممممم

*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أبريل 2010)

دندن سيبى روزى شوية :smil8::11azy::smil8:

وانتبهى لنا 

لما تفضى يا قمراية


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> حبيبتي وحشاني
> ازيك ياقمر
> منورة موضوعك وأنتي غالية كمان علي
> بحبكم كثثثير



*ميررسى يا حبيبتى انتى كمان بتوحشينى خالص والموضوع نور بيكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا سلام ال يعنى روزى بتفيس من جيبها
> 
> ...


*
اللهم ما لا اعتراض :11azy:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2010)

ممم...
ده أنا حماتى بتحبنى بقى وجيت فى وقتى
أكل ومشروب !!
أحمدك يــــارب 30:
ههههههههههه
منورة يادودوووووو ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *دونا تقولى اية كنصيحة *
> 
> 
> *ل *
> ...



*احب اقولك كونى نفسك اللى بتحبيها  بس كمان لازم تكونى راضيه عنها  :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> دندن سيبى روزى شوية :smil8::11azy::smil8:
> 
> وانتبهى لنا
> 
> لما تفضى يا قمراية



* و لسه كمان جايلى بر امج على الفضائيات :t30:
هههههه
خاضر هعدل بينكوا بدال ما تخلعونى :heat: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ممم...
> ده أنا حماتى بتحبنى بقى وجيت فى وقتى
> أكل ومشروب !!
> أحمدك يــــارب 30:
> ...



*ايه العالم اللى داخله على طمع دى :t9: هههههه
النور نورك يا مرموره وحمدالله على السلامه يا جميل 30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روكا حبيبتى كلامك جميل ومن القلب علشان كده صادق :Love_Letter_Open:*
> *بس كلفتى نفسك لييييييه كده*
> *كل ده ورد لا بقى لازم صاحبة الموضوع تدفعلك النص ههههه*
> *وووووواضح انك ناو يه تغيرى لوووووونى عن قريب *
> ...


* ميرسي لكلامك الجميل *
*نو دي اقل حاجة*
*اكيد هتدفعلي هو انا داخلة الموضوع كده ببلاش:t30:*
*نووووووووووووووو مين ده اللي يوقع*
*عيب عليكي :hlp:*
*بس برضه يعني حد راح قاله ولا لسه:t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ميرسي لكلامك الجميل *
> *نو دي اقل حاجة*
> *اكيد هتدفعلي هو انا داخلة الموضوع كده ببلاش:t30:*
> *نووووووووووووووو مين ده اللي يوقع*
> ...



*طلعتى شريره يا روكا ومحدش قالى :smil8: ههههههه
لا مش اخد باله اصله مشغول فى حته تانيه :t30:
 ولو عرف امممممم :warning: على طول 
خافى منى بقى ههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طلعتى شريره يا روكا ومحدش قالى :smil8: ههههههه*
> *لا مش اخد باله اصله مشغول فى حته تانيه :t30:*
> *ولو عرف امممممم :warning: على طول *
> *خافى منى بقى ههههه*


* اديكي عرفتي بقي :t30:*
*بسيييييييييييطة ادخل البروفايل بتاعه اقوله ودي مش سهلة يعني*
*وبعدين الفرق ما بيني وبينه حرف واحد بس :hlp:*
*العمر واحد والرب واحد *
*وقادر علي كل شئ*
*بس خلاص ههههههههههههههه 30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * اديكي عرفتي بقي :t30:*
> *بسيييييييييييطة ادخل البروفايل بتاعه اقوله ودي مش سهلة يعني*
> *وبعدين الفرق ما بيني وبينه حرف واحد بس :hlp:*
> *العمر واحد والرب واحد *
> ...



*طيب انا بقول بقى الاحسن يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً :11azy:
:crazy_pil 
هههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب انا بقول بقى الاحسن يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً :11azy:​*
> *:crazy_pil *
> 
> *هههههههه*​


* كده هتيجي اسمشيال وتخرب الدنيا:t30:*
*مش ممكن ملاك يا ربي انا:36_22_26::36_22_25:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * كده هتيجي اسمشيال وتخرب الدنيا:t30:*
> *مش ممكن ملاك يا ربي انا:36_22_26::36_22_25:*​



*ااااه ملاك خالص الصراحه  :11azy:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ااااه ملاك خالص الصراحه :11azy:​*


* ميرسي دونا بس انا عارفة نفسي:t30:*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب انا بقول بقى الاحسن يغلق ويحذف لاحقاً :11azy:​*
> *:crazy_pil *
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 

:download:

لا انا ليا اوبشن غلاوة عند روك 

بيدخلوا مواضيعى يتخانقوا على حاجات لااعرف عنها شيىء 

فاخد انا كلمتين فى جنابى  وانا مش فاهمة اصلا بيتخانقوا على اية 

و يغلق ويحذف موضوعى *مسبقا  *





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

دونا لانك ملكة الايجاز بمنتهى الحكمة والرومانسية والعمق 

فى سطرين فقط 
اكثر لو حبيتى 

بس لكى لا اضيع وقتك 

واشوفك يا ربى روكاية حمراء 
اصل الاحمر اليق على بشرتك وشعرك 

يعنى مش هنرضى باقل من الاحمر احممممممممممممم



تعليقك المبهر الجمال 
على  مقتطفات  افكار اشعار  ابدع من كتبوا بكتابات 

بعد كليمو ملك الرومانس طبعا 



*برنس الواقعية  علاء كامل* 

:download:

*ألتقى حبة صور
من علبة الزمن القديم*
*متكونة*
*ومدونة*
*جواه شغب*
*أنسى التعب*
*وأفضل أغنى للصور*
*للعمر اللى بينسرق*
*ساكناك جبال*
*ساكناك حفر*
*وذنوب ياريتها بتتغفر*
*وسكات ماليك*
*أكتم سكاتك*
*ما فى غيرك يسمعه*
*ولا أخلعه*
*وأرميه بعيد*
*ما المستفيد من قلبك راح*
*خلص كتابة وشخبطة*
*ورماك على كل الطرق*
*قلبك ورق*
:t9::t9::t9:
​



كل حاجة أتغيرت
إلا إنتى
يا حبيبتى
خليكى كده زى مانتى
ماتشبهيش ولا حد
شالك الاخضر معدى
مابتلمسوش الأرض
نظرة عنيكى تدفينى
رغم الجناين برد
خليكى كده زى مانتى
مولودة للحواديت
و شم الورد
:t9::t9::t9:



*بريئة البنت بتحبه
ورغم الزحمة فى أحلامها*
*ماهيش عايزة دهب فى الحلم*
*ولا إمضا على بكره*
*ولا شباك يشوف النيل*
*بتحلم بس لو تحضن رضاه وتنام*
*بريئة البنت ماتعرفشى*
*ماتعرفشى بأن الواد*
*لا عاد بيحب ولا يكره*
*ولا مكدب كلام الناس ولا مصدق*
*وأن الليل على صدره*
*بينزف عتمة*
*صحيح قلبه ماليه النور*
*لكن مهجور*
*فى ليل صمته*
*وحلم كبير ماينفعشى يكون حلمه*
*عشان الواد فى الأحلام عشق نفسه*
*عشق فارس من الحواديت*
*يخاف الخوف على كفه*
:t9::t9::t9:



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا انا ليا اوبشن غلاوة عند روك
> 
> ...



* طيب وحد يطول ان الزعيم بنفسه  هو اللى يقفله الموضوع :t30:
ولا انتى معترضه :t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> دونا لانك ملكة الايجاز بمنتهى الحكمة والرومانسية والعمق
> 
> فى سطرين فقط
> اكثر لو حبيتى
> ...




*على فكره يمكن دى فرصه اتكلم عن علاء واقول رأيى المتواضع فى كتاباته 
   انا بشوف ان علاء  صاحب قلم جرىء واسلوب حر ومميز
بمعنى انه لما بيكتب بسيب خياله يحركه من غير ما يحط حدود لا لخياله ولا لتعبيراته
وده اسوب جميل و ممتع وشيق بيخلى اى حد بيقراله مصدوم زى حالتك يا اسميشيال كده  لما بتقريله هههههه
جميل خالص بجد واتمنى ان علاء يكتب اكتر   واكتر وربنا يباركلنا فى موهبته الجميله
وميررررسى خالص يا اسميشيال على الفقره الجميله دى :Love_Letter_Open:   *


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *على فكره يمكن دى فرصه اتكلم عن علاء واقول رأيى المتواضع فى كتاباته *
> *انا بشوف ان علاء صاحب قلم جرىء واسلوب حر ومميز*
> *بمعنى انه لما بيكتب بسيب خياله يحركه من غير ما يحط حدود لا لخياله ولا لتعبيراته*
> *وده اسوب جميل و ممتع وشيق بيخلى اى حد بيقراله مصدوم زى حالتك يا اسميشيال كده لما بتقريله هههههه*
> ...


 


:download:

اللة عليكى دونا 
وعلى دبلوماسيتك وجمالك 

بصى هاطول فى الفقرة دى شوية 

لاجمل الكتابات 
وردك الموجز الروعة عليها 


لانى اعشق الشعر 
لكن مش بصدق الشعراء 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*شكرا أختنا أسميشيل على تنبيهك لى لهذة المشاركة*
*الحقيقة مش عارف أرد أقول إيه *
*مش عارف اشكر الاستاذة أسميشيل أنها أفتكرتنى فى موضوع خاص بالاستاذة دونا، ولا أشكر دونا على كلام ربما لا استحقه.*
*لكن اقل حاجة ممكن اعبر بيها عن امتنانى هو انى اعمل مساجلة شعرية هنا على ردود دونا عشان التوبيك ينور اكتر..هنقلبها سوق عكاظ هههههههههههه.*



> ان كان كل ما مضى ذكرى مؤلمه القيه خلفك
> فلا شىء به يستحق ان تزرع اشواكاً بقلبك


*ألمى كبير*
*وهأرميه فين*
*وأنا اللى ورايا قدامى*
*وشوكى مش طرح قلبى*
*أنا شوكى فى احلامى*
*شوكى فى وردة راح اقطفها*
*قطفنى الغدر ورمانى*



> فليتغير ما يتغير سيظل حبى على حاله
> ولا تقلق على قلبى ابدااا من تغير احواله


*ما توعدنيش*
*أنا بأحلك من الوعود الطيبة ليا*
*أكيد بتحتارى قوى هتحبى مين فيا*
*هتحبى فيا اللى انتصر*
*ولا انكسر*
*ولا اللى جمع دنيته*
*وراهن على قلبه وخسر*



> فارس وياه سندريللا جميل يا حب الحواديت
> بس يا خساره فى زماننا ده كلام ميفتحش بيت :t30:


*كلام يمكن ما يفتح بيت*
*لكن فاتح قلوب ياما*
*أقوى من قلاع عكا*
*كلام يمكن ما يفتح بيت*
*لكن مادد ما بينى وبينك*
*جسور ياما*
*وغلة قلبى حنية*
*ومبدورة على السكة....*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

*الله عليك يا علاء 
موهبتك فوق الر وعه تتش وووووودد مش بحسد انا
عندك ثروه من الكلمات والتعبيرات وعندنا طمع فى قراءة المزيد من ابدعاتك فمتبخلش علينا
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللة عليكى دونا
> وعلى دبلوماسيتك وجمالك
> ...



*طولى يا حبيبتى براحتك وا حنا ورانا ايه هههه
وراكى لغاية ما تصدقى الشعراء وتبقى واحده منهم كمان ههههههه  *


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طولى يا حبيبتى براحتك وا حنا ورانا ايه هههه*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *وراكى لغاية ما تصدقى الشعراء وتبقى واحده منهم كمان ههههههه *





:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا اصدق فى طائفة الفنانين 
الا الموسيقى 

اتاثر جدا بالشعر واعشقة 
انما 

 الشعراء احممممممممممممممم شعراء 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*شوية زجل *​ 
*نسيم الصباح ا. عادل نسيم *​ 

*:download:*​ 

أقدم لكِ دعوتي الي جنةٍ في منتصف الفضاء
لم ولن يذهب اليها سوى أنا وأنتِ أحبـــــــاء
بعيداً عن الأرض والماء وكثـرة الضوضاء
بعيداً عن كل شيء يسلب منا النعيم والرخاء
بعيداً عن قلوب حاقدة جاحدة وملؤها ريـــاء 
لايشاركنا فرحنا غير قلبنا فيه الحب والوفاء
هناك تذوب الشمس من دفيء حبنا في الشتاء 
نطلق كلمات حب تاهت مــــن أفكار الشعراء 
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​





خصلات​ 
أعشق في الأنثي تاجها 
وتاج معبودتي حبيبتي شعرها
خصلاته ليس الفحم لونها 
ولا الأصفر الذهبي أصلها 
غزيرة تغطي برفق عُنقها​ 
إنني أعشق الخصلات الطويلة 
وخصلات معبودتي حبيبتي الجليلة 
طويلة وحريرة وناعمة أصيلة 
تنبسط فأرى حبيبتي جميلة 
أميرة وليس لها بديلة​ 
إنني أعشق فيها الإستجابة 
يُأرجحها الهواء فتعلو السحابة 
وتنتظم بلا يدٍ فتبدو خلابة
تُحدث نغماً مليء الإستطابة 
يُشجي من حوله كعازف ربابة
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 



أوصل لقب حبيبتي ​ 
ياضميرى روح أوصلها
وعلي كل حاجة قولها 
واللي في قلبي 
وصله لقلبها 
وعرفها إني بحبها
وبأبذل كل جهدى 
علشان أوفرلها
كل اللي تتمناه 
نفسها 
وأقضى علي كل
اللي يقف ضدها
ويحاول يعطل 
من وقتها 
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 




تقول الآن أنك حبيبها
وقد إمتلكت قلبها
وأنك معبودها
قول ما تقول 
لكن لن تقول 
إنها أحبتك
فكنتُ أحبها قبلك 
كنتُ أول حُبُ لها
وقد ذاب قلبي
في عِشقها
وملئت قلبها من قلبي 
فيض حبي
وكان وما زال
وسيكون 
نبع حب 
لمن كان 
أو سيكون مثلك
لوجمعت كل حب
الدنيا 
لو إشتريت قصور
الغرام
لوحفظت كل أغاني 
الحب
لو حققت لها 
كل الآحلام
أنا حبي أقوى
أنا حبي 
لن ينسي
لا تقول إنني بعيد 
فالبعد بالجسد 
ليس بعد
إنما أنا معها
وهي معي 
بالروح والقلب 
في القرب والبعد
يمكن تقول 
عليَّ مسافر 
وإنك الآن 
الحبيب الوحيد 
ويمكن تغريها 
بعش السعادة
ويمكن تقبل 
وتدخل العش 
لكن ثق يا صديقي
إنها لن تنساني 
وأن ما تعطيه لك
هومن فيض حبي​ 
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 




من تكوني ؟؟
ساحرة الجمال المعهودِ
أم مليكة الدهر المنشودِ
أم إبنة الآلهة التي 
لا يوجد أمامها حدودِ
أجيبي
من أنتِ ؟ 
حتي ترتبك الكلمات 
في فمي !!
عندما أراكِ
من أنتِ ؟؟ 
حتي يصمت لساني 
عن النطق 
وأنا أهواكِ
من أنتِ ؟؟
فإنني لا أستطيع 
أن أدخل
الي دنياكِ
إن قلبي يفيض
بالمحبة
لأنه وصل الي 
سماكِ
يعرف كيف تذدهر 
نجومكِ
وكيف تضاء 
كواكبكِ
لقد تفرغ لدراستكِ
ليفحص كل 
أفكاركِ 
وكل أرآكِ
فهو لكِ وحدكِ
وليس لديه سواكِ
بالله عليكِ 
أجيبي
من أنتِ ؟؟ 
إن كنتِ 
ساحرة 
ففكي قيودى 
بكلماتكِ المعسولة
وإن كنتِ 
ملكة 
أطلقي حريتي
المكبولة
وإن كنتِ إبنة الآلهة
إعطني السلطان
كي أخرج كلماتي 
المشلولة
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 




لن أنساكَ لن أنساكَ
أجل كان ذلك همسكَ
إنني أحيا علي 
ذكراكَ
أستنشق ما تبقي 
من هواكَ
أصبرْ وأصمدْ
حتي نلتقي
سوف أعجل اللقاء
لأنني في أحلامي 
كثيراً أراكَ
تواق مِشتاقْ
لرؤى عيناكَ
لأضع يدى بيداكَ
وأقبل شِفاكَ
إنني أحبكَ 
ولن أحب سواكَ
وعهدى بكَ
أن أعود اليكَ 
أو تعود أنتَ 
الي هواكَ
إنني أراكَ
وأنا معصوم
العينانْ
أراكَ بروحي 
أينما كنتَ
وفي أى مكانْ
وفي كل زمانْ
يا فؤادى 
أراكَ​ 
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 



ياحبيبتي 
من الذى يشككني
في غدِ
وأنتِ غدِ المنتظرِ
فلو حمل ليَّ ظلااماً
فأنتِ نوره المضيء 
لخطوتي
ولو حمل ليَّ أحزانُّ
فأنتِ لقلبي 
تعزيتي
ولو حمل ليَّ آلامُ
فأنتي هي
فرحتي 
ولو حمل ليَّ شقاءُ
فأنتِ هي 
راحتي 
ولو حمل ليَّ مرضُ
فأنتِ هي 
طبيبتي
فما الغدِ إلا أنتِ
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​ 


أنا بيني وبينك أسرار
حوليها العيون منظار 
لافيهم سر يزوغ 
ولا سر يروح مشوار 
ولأجل العزول يحتار 
أبني حوليهم أسوار 
ده بيني وبينك أسرار​

في عيونا بريق أنوار 
وعلي شفايفنا حلو الحوار 
ولمسامعنا أدق الأخبار 
وفي قلوبنا الورود تختار 
ولأجل العزول ينهار 
أحميهم ليل ونهار 
ده بيني وبينك أسرار ​ 
ياسفينة عارفة المسار 
من غير قبطان ولا بحار 
وفي طريقك نحو المنار
سيرى مع أو ضد التيار 
لأجل العزول يولع نار 
درست علوم البحار 
ده بيني وبينك أسرار​​ 
:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *شوية زجل *​
> *نسيم الصباح ا. عادل نسيم *​
> 
> *:download:*​
> ...



*دائما وعودك تعشق الرحيل مع النهار
اصدقك حبيبى فتخدعنى وتتركنى انهار  
ابكى امامك  دموعى واملاء منها انهار
 وتموت امامى مشاعرى وهى تنزف بانهمار​*
*اعتذر عن التأخير فلقد كان تايه عنى قاموس كلماتى :11azy:​*


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

دونا القمر منورة يا غالية 
ممنونة من اسميشال انها افتكرت العسل والحضن الدافي الحنين
مموضوعك تحفة وانا ببعض بتابعه عشان حبيبة قلبي دونا 
وأنتي الك حصة يا اسميشال ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

اللللللللللللللللللللللللللة 
يا روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة دونا نبيل 

استمتع فعلا بهذا الموضوع 
وكفاية عليكى اشعار 
هنغير 
نوعية الاسئلة 

احمممممممممممممممم

استعدى 
اربطى الاحزمة 

هندشدش الطائرة لنهبط بالاسئلة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دونا القمر منورة يا غالية
> ممنونة من اسميشال انها افتكرت العسل والحضن الدافي الحنين
> مموضوعك تحفة وانا ببعض بتابعه عشان حبيبة قلبي دونا
> وأنتي الك حصة يا اسميشال ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك


 

:download:

وانا كمان احلى انى 
بتابعة علشان الغالية دونا نبيل 

هية اللى وضعة نكهة مميزة لهذا الموضوع 

الموضوع دة من احب الموضوعات اللى احببتها 


شكرا انى لمداخلاتك الرائعة دائما 

بالنسبة للحصص 
الحقيقة المرتبات هنا 
ضعيفة جدا 
جاتللى عروض اجنبية بجد افضل مرتب من هنا 
بس بقى 
تقدرى تقوللى انا اللى غاوية احمممممممممممممممم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

لا تنسوا شباب 

دونا نبيل هتتولد 


*كمان 3 ايام* 


































































*Dona Nabil



*



الاحصائيات البسيطة 
*تاريخ الميلاد **April 24* تاريخ التسجيل 05-31-2007 إجمالي المشاركات 23,472 مواضيع المدونة 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



احمممممممممممممممممممممم

جهزوا الهدايا 
لروكايتى الحمراء الجميلة دونا نبيل 


هديتى انا الموضوع دة 
والاهم 
ما محبة الا من بعد محبة


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

لحظات واشخاص كمبيوترية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:


مين او اى لحظة تحبى تعملى لها  

copy



paste



back



forward


save


 select  all



delete


cut


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

*انا كنت هانهى الموضوع بالامس *
*بالنهاية السعيدة *

*عيد ميلاد دندن *
*24  ابريل 2010 *

*بس لما نزل موضوع تهنئة ليها *
*محبتش  نضارب على بعض *

*الموضوع دة كان هديتى لدندن *
*بمناسبة عيد ميلادها *
*واعتراف واعتذار *
*عن تصادمى معها ببداية دخولى المنتدى *
*وما محبة الا من بعد محبة *



*كل سنة وانتى طيبة دندن *






*



*




*



*




*



*



*



*



*



*





*



*


*



*



*



*




*كل *

*سنة *
*و*

*انت *
*طيبة *

*يا دندن *
*و*
*من *
*ربنا *
*قريبة *

*محبة *
*و*

*محبوبة *
*من *
*كل *
*من حولك *
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

*انا اسف للتأخير*
*ولكنى فقط علمت الأن*
*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة دونا*
*كل سنة وانتِ فى ستر دم المسيح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دونا القمر منورة يا غالية
> ممنونة من اسميشال انها افتكرت العسل والحضن الدافي الحنين
> مموضوعك تحفة وانا ببعض بتابعه عشان حبيبة قلبي دونا
> وأنتي الك حصة يا اسميشال ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك



*النور نورك يا اغلى انى  
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبة قلبى  :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اللللللللللللللللللللللللللة
> يا روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة دونا نبيل
> 
> استمتع فعلا بهذا الموضوع
> ...



*معلشى اتأخرت عليكى اصلى الحزام كان معلج شويتين :t30:
هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وانا كمان احلى انى
> بتابعة علشان الغالية دونا نبيل
> ...




*بلاش سيرة المرتبات لحسن الزعيم يمر من هنا يخصملنا سنتين *:warning:
خلونا نعرف نربى العيال بقى ههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لا تنسوا شباب
> 
> دونا نبيل هتتولد
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لحظات واشخاص كمبيوترية
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*copy نفسى يكون فى كوبى كتييييييير من حبيبة قلبى فيتووووو لانها نمو ذج رائع للبنت
paste  نقسى ذاكرتى تلزق فى مكانها المخصص فى راسى :11azy: ههههههه

back  لا مش هقولها لحد ولا لشىء كفايانا تفكير فى الماضى :hlp:
forward  هقولها لنفسى :

p30:save  هقولها لكل واحد بيستنزف مشاعره على الفاضى او مع حد مستاهلش :smil8:


select all  لشخص لسه تايه عن طريقه اتمنى انه يستقر بسرعه :smi411:
delete  هقولها لكل شخص يحاول يأذى المنتدى ولو بكلمه :warning:
cut   لكل لحظه صعبه مريت بيها :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *انا كنت هانهى الموضوع بالامس *
> *بالنهاية السعيدة *
> 
> *عيد ميلاد دندن *
> ...



*وانتى طيبه يا ايمى ودايما بخير ومنورانا بمواضيعك وبمشاغباتك :t30:
اللى غالبا ادمناها هههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *انا اسف للتأخير*
> *ولكنى فقط علمت الأن*
> *كل سنة وانتِ طيبة دونا*
> *كل سنة وانتِ فى ستر دم المسيح*



*اخى الغالى لا داعى لاى اسف لانه مفيش اى تأخير صدقنى
وانت يا رب طيب وبالف خير ودايماً معانا 
كل الشكر ليك ولذوقك الرفيع
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك محبتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

*ك**ل سنة وانتى طيبة يادودو ياسكر وعقبال مليار سنة حلوة مع يسوع
معلش جيت متاخرة
*


----------

